# et si nous parlons d'amour!!!!



## naf5anesten (25 Avril 2008)

bein pour commencer j'ai choisi d'en parler parce que aujourd'hui je vais declarer mon amour à femme de rêve,en fait elle est mon amie depuis quatre ans et depuis ce temps je l'aime sans lui  parler alors j'imagine que vous devinez que j'en peux plus attendre ni pationté je suis fou d'elle :rateau: elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien 
MAIS.......et bien un grand MAIS...je veux pas perdre son amitié si elle rufuse de sortir avec moi et c'est ce qui merend nerveux et hesitant 
je vous demande vos avis....
et surtout pas de critique parsque cette rubrique est faite pour parler de la vie et elle est ma vie :rose:


----------



## Tulum (25 Avril 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## naf5anesten (25 Avril 2008)

Tulum a dit:


> :mouais:




bein je pense que cette reaction sera celle de la majorité


----------



## Php21 (25 Avril 2008)

Il faut lui déclarer ta flamme.
Ds tous les cas, si c'est une veste, pourquoi ne pas rester amis ??


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

bon 
Quoique le forum ne soit pas exactement  un lieu de conseils de ce type; y a des fils du même genre, qui furent mélange de serieux et de chambrage ( pas méchant)

je vois pas trop ce que NOS avis vont apporter mais bon,  pourquoi pas
 on ne sait rien ni te toi ni d'elle et chaque relation est unique

il y a toutes les configurations possibles, y compris dans ta situation

le point central est  de mesurer les conséquences de chaque possibilité en terme de_ " ca va me faire du bien - ca va me faire du mal"_
puis aussi l'impact pour elle et pour vous

Se taire ou parler

Si ca devient insupportable je dirai parler
Si votre amitié est longue et profonde elle respectera tes sentiments  quels qu'ils soient

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elle dira oui au changement éventuel dans votre relation

Comme toujours c'est un pari
Des fois ca passe des fois ca passe pas
( en clair: le rateau !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> je vous demande vos avis....



C'est le printemps, les petits oiseaux chantent, les abeilles butinent, les tentatives libidinales sont en hausse donc c'est le moment ou jamais de switcher


----------



## jugnin (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> bein pour commencer j'ai choisi d'en parler parce que aujourd'hui je vais declarer mon amour à femme de rêve,en fait elle est mon amie depuis quatre ans et depuis ce temps je l'aime sans lui  parler alors j'imagine que vous devinez que j'en peux plus attendre ni pationté je suis fou d'elle :rateau: elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien
> MAIS.......et bien un grand MAIS...je veux pas perdre son amitié si elle rufuse de sortir avec moi et c'est ce qui merend nerveux et hesitant
> je vous demande vos avis....
> et surtout pas de critique parsque cette rubrique est faite pour parler de la vie et elle est ma vie :rose:



A mon avis, c'est foutu.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est le printemps, les petits oiseaux chantent, les abeilles butinent, les tentatives libidinales sont en hausse donc c'est le moment ou jamais de switcher


c'est les galeries lafayette , les zoziaux gazouillent ; les abeilles piquent quand on les emm***, les tentatives libidinales  peuvent... se gourrer de cible


----------



## naf5anesten (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon
> Quoique le forum ne soit pas exactement  un lieu de conseils de ce type; y a des fils du même genre, qui furent mélange de serieux et de chambrage ( pas méchant)
> 
> je vois pas trop ce que NOS avis vont apporter mais bon,  pourquoi pas
> ...


merci pour cette analyse scientifique je la touve ponctuelle et determinative je te remerci encore une autre fois et je te promet que je le ferais


----------



## kisbizz (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien
> 
> MAIS....
> 
> je vous demande vos avis....





et si demain elle devient moche comme un poux et tu ne t'endends plus avec elle ,
tu viendra aussi nous demander notre avis ?


----------



## divoli (25 Avril 2008)

Désir - Plaisir - Soupir. 

C'est toujours la même règle de trois, plus ou moins espacée dans le temps. :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)

Un conseil: évite de tout lui balancer dans les cheveux le premier soir, c'est pas toujours bien perçu.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un conseil: évite de tout lui balancer dans les cheveux le premier soir, c'est pas toujours bien perçu.



je sais pas trop pourquoi mais je sens que ce commentaire va créer comme un 


blanc

 

( et hop je sors)


----------



## divoli (25 Avril 2008)

_Chambourcy©, oh oui ! :sleep:_


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un conseil: évite de tout lui balancer dans les cheveux le premier soir, c'est pas toujours bien perçu.


Ça me rappelle un film...
Mais lequel ?!...


----------



## divoli (25 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça me rappelle un film...
> Mais lequel ?!...



_Mary Poppins_, version hard.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> bein pour commencer j'ai choisi d'en parler parce que aujourd'hui je vais declarer mon amour à femme de rêve,en fait elle est mon amie depuis quatre ans et depuis ce temps je l'aime sans lui  parler alors j'imagine que vous devinez que j'en peux plus attendre ni pationté je suis fou d'elle :rateau: elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien
> MAIS.......et bien un grand MAIS...je veux pas perdre son amitié si elle rufuse de sortir avec moi et c'est ce qui merend nerveux et hesitant
> je vous demande vos avis....
> et surtout pas de critique parsque cette rubrique est faite pour parler de la vie et elle est ma vie :rose:



Si ça peut t'aider pour ta déclaration d'amour
Attention au brushing surtout

[youtube]Y7La8ysBBSw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Lila (25 Avril 2008)

.... bahhhh de toutes façons qu'est-ce que tu risques......?????

..de te prendre un vent, la tehon de ta vie ???
...de la perdre puis de la voir se faire rouler des patins baveux par un minab' comparé à toi 2 semaines plus tard ?
...de devoir faire de la chirurgie esthétique et changer de nom pour pas passer pour le looser relou trop à côté de ses basket?
...de choper encore plus d'ampoules à la mains droite (ou gauche si tu veux avoir l'impression de changer de sensations) ?
...de mourir ?

....arrête de penser !!!!!!!!!

ACTION !!!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....arrête de penser !!!!!!!!!




Il faudrait qu'il s'y mette plutôt.


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2008)

Offre lui un robinet thermostatique ! Ca fera sensation


----------



## jugnin (25 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'il s'y mette plutôt.



Beh oui, vu que la balle est dans son camp. Sinon y'aurait corner.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

ou une action réfléchie...

Là ca fait des mois( des années)  que ca bouillonne.
Faut qu'il agisse , d'une manière ou du'une autre.
sinon il va perdre une amie ET un flirt potentiel.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Offre lui un robinet thermostatique ! Ca fera sensation


A propos de cadeaux de namoureux 
j'ai souvenir d'un fil saintvalentinesque assez gratiné...
naf5anesten fera une recherche au besoin


----------



## prasath (25 Avril 2008)

Si tu es sûr de tes sentiments, il faudrait peut-être penser à lui en faire part depuis le temps  . Même si les chances sont grandes ou minces, je ne vois pas quel plaisir on peut avoir à vivre une relation amputée d'une certaine réalité des faits. Pour protéger qui ou quoi? Une amitié qui n'en est plus une?

En cas de veste, l'amitié peut être compromise si tu ne sais pas gérer tes sentiments. Si avec le temps tu es capable de passer à autre chose, l'amitié reviendra.

Allez on enfile son costume de superman et on va défendre la justice et surtout la vérité 

EDIT: Offre lui un macbook Air  
Si elle accepte, tu lui envoies le mot de passe du firmeware pour débloquer la machine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2008)

Moi aussi, je vais me laisser aller au sentimentalisme. 

Backcat, tu me manques.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou une action réfléchie...
> 
> Là ca fait des mois( des années)  que ca bouillonne.
> Faut qu'il agisse , d'une manière ou du'une autre.
> sinon il va perdre une amie ET un flirt potentiel.



si ça bouillone, il faut faire gaffe à la pression quand ça sort (les sentiments) , ça peut être violent et un accident est si vite arrivé...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)

Surtout dans l'&#339;il.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2008)

ça doit piquer...

sinon, tu peux lui envoyer un sms d'amour : 
jt kif tmtmtmtm

ça fait romantique, mais pas trop, moderne, synthétique, bref, le mec parfait


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2008)

Erf...   :mouais:


Un moment j'ai cru être tombé sur un forum du type: "les ados parlent sexo..." 


Offres-y un iPod bourré de chansons d'amour rose dégoulinantes de guimauve... 




Et une capote à la fraise :love:


----------



## naf5anesten (25 Avril 2008)

je vois que j'ai attirer les MACmens 
Je vien juste de retourner de mon rendez vous et voici le bilan:
Il fesait beau (avous d'imaginez un printemps tunisien) et dans une zone touristique trés belles( PORT EL KANTAWI à sousse) aec la plus belle fille que j'ai vu MAIS j'ai craké est j'ai perdu tout les mots pour lui declarer mon amour,elle etait surpri ,on s'est mis d'accord qu'il faut garder notre amitié et elle a dit qu'elle ne peut rien dire et qu'elle est incapable de reagir ,et moi j'ai senti un peu d'espoir et que je peux arriver à avoir son coeur....
bahhhh il faut retourner à l'univers MAC  non??
de toute maniere merci à vous tous pour vos conseilles


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> je vois que j'ai attirer les MACmens
> Je vien juste de retourner de mon rendez vous et voici le bilan:
> Il fesait beau (avous d'imaginez un printemps tunisien) et dans une zone touristique trés belles( PORT EL KANTAWI à sousse) aec la plus belle fille que j'ai vu MAIS j'ai craké est j'ai perdu tout les mots pour lui declarer mon amour,elle etait surpri ,on s'est mis d'accord qu'il faut garder notre amitié et elle a dit qu'elle ne peut rien dire et qu'elle est incapable de reagir ,et moi j'ai senti un peu d'espoir et que je peux arriver à avoir son coeur....
> bahhhh il faut retourner à l'univers MAC  non??
> de toute maniere merci à vous tous pour vos conseilles



Quoi ?
C'est déjà fini ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quoi ?
> C'est déjà fini ?


 
Ah, à l'époque on savait prendre son temps...   

Même ptêt' un peu trop...


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2008)

J'adore l'intervention de Jacksim.



> Oups, y a comme un bug sur cette page 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A rouvrir.


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2008)

Envoie un mail avec comme lien ce sujet.
Bon elle pourrait mal le prendre .. quoi que tout ça part d'un bon sentiment.
Au pire, si ça se passe mal, tu pourrais toujours lui dire que c'est un truc qui t'a vaguement fait penser à ton histoire, que c'est pas toi etc..
Et puis si ça passe elle verra que t'es capable de tout pour trouver le chemein de son coeur , même au milieu de vieux G5 et de vigoureux Core Duo.

Non franchement là , faut foncer, pas laissé la marmite sur le feu, fonce... balance tout...
Là c'est in the pocket man...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> balance tout...


Et après on m'efface mes posts!


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2008)

Claire que ça fatigue


----------



## prasath (25 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, à l'époque on savait prendre son temps...
> 
> Même ptêt' un peu trop...



Partir d'une situation d'amitiés c'est autrement plus compliqué  
Je me demande ce qui est plus dur entre sortir d'abord avec la personne puis devenir amis ou être amis et tenter de faire le grand saut . J'ai surtout connu la première situation, ce n'est pas toujours évident dans ce cas. Tout dépend si on a le bon ou le mauvais rôle...
Après on se demande pourquoi certain(e)s ne croient pas en l'amité entre une fille et un garçon  .


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2008)

Si l'un ou l'autre ne considère pas l'autre (...ok d'accord ) comme un as de la galipette , il est plus facile de rester amis... enfin, je dis ça,... mais c'est très important la bagatelle dans un couple...bref.. 
Maintenant il faut se demander pourquoi on reste que des amis pendant un si long moment...
Et pourquoi certain, en se rencontrant, deviennent de suite un couple.
Timidité ? hasard de la vie ? Mauvais moment ? Pas de chance ? mais tout ça est sans doute un signe qui devrait nous donner à réfléchir pourquoi la situation n'est pas différente...
Et puis les femmes pensent fondamentalement différent des hommes et inversément... amitié, amour, sexe,.. dans l'absolu c'est la même chose, mais vu différemment .. enfin je crois


----------



## prasath (25 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Si l'un ou l'autre ne considère pas l'autre (...ok d'accord ) comme un as de la galipette , il est plus facile de rester amis... enfin, je dis ça,... mais c'est très important la bagatelle dans un couple...bref..



Dans cette situation, le couple dure pas longtemps et on est vite fixé , je parlais des relations qui duraient dans le temps, voir plusieurs années. Pas toujours évident de devenir de simple amis après tant de chose partagées.



La mouette a dit:


> Maintenant il faut se demander pourquoi on reste que des amis pendant un si long moment...
> Et pourquoi certain, en se rencontrant, deviennent de suite un couple.
> Timidité ? hasard de la vie ? Mauvais moment ? Pas de chance ? mais tout ça est sans doute un signe qui devrait nous donner à réfléchir pourquoi la situation n'est pas différente...



Après c'est au cas par cas, je mettrai le compte surtout sur la "disponibilité" mentale ou réelle. Il y a des moments plus ou moins propices. Mais faut pas garder ça secret trop longtemps.



La mouette a dit:


> Et puis les femmes pensent fondamentalement différent des hommes et inversément... amitié, amour, sexe,.. dans l'absolu c'est la même chose, mais vu différemment .. enfin je crois


 
Faudrait leur demander


----------



## Pooley (25 Avril 2008)

si ça peut en rassurer mon meilleur pote est fou amoureux de sa copine qu'il connait depuis la seconde (l'est en terminal) et ils se sont mis ensemble en décembre alors qu'ils étaient vraiment potes... comme quoi rien n'est impossible  

allez désespère pas pépère!


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2008)

Pourvu que ça dure !!


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Avril 2008)

Bien apprécié ce fil 

Alors moi aussi, j'ai un problème à soumettre à votre sagacité

Ce matin, vers 8h12, environ
J'ai rencontré la femme de ma vie
Vous me direz : "rien d'extraordinaire à ça. Ce sont des choses qui arrivent tous les jours"
Certes, mais j'hésite à lui avouer ma flamme
Ceci, parce que j'ai une vie minable
Donc, que dois-je faire ?
Changer de femme ? Changer de vie ?

Aidez-moi de vos conseils avisés


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2008)

8 heures 12... 
8 heures 12...

Sophie Davant à Télématin ?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce matin, vers 8h12, environ
> J'ai rencontré la femme de ma vie



Moi aussi. Et à 8h13, 8h14, 8h15 etc....

Dieu merci, je n'ai qu'une vie, donc pas le temps.

Alors pépère initiateur de ce fil, un conseil : ne te prends pas la tête. Tu lui dis. Si elle est maline, deux solutions : soit c'est non, et bon, c'est dur sur le coup mais tu vas voir : contrairement à l'eau, la fille n'est pas une ressource naturelle en voie de disparition, et il y a bien dans le tas quelques unes qui seront un remplacement de qualité. Les bons coups ne sont pas si rares que ca en fait.

Si elle est maline, donc, disais-je, et si c'est "niet définitif" ca ne va pas trop changer vos rapports (mais à toi aussi de ne pas être lourd).

Si ca change tout, tu vas découvrir que tu as cru en une naze, et crois moi : ca nous arrive tous alors pas besoin de sortir le 11-43 pour si peu. Ta p'tite tête ne mérite pas l'aération fatale. C'est naze, je sais, mais si tu commences à penser que toutes les filles sont des mecs biens, t'as pas fini de pleurer. Les filles sont des mecs comme les autres, avec de petites différences physiques qui changent tout, mais aussi avec la même palette de brise-noix et de rencontres géniales, pas plus, pas moins.
Vu du côté des mâles, un petit moins quand même : elles ne pensent pas comme nous et ca rend les choses plus compliquées. Mais tu devrais t'en sortir vu que depuis la nuit des temps nous avons compris les conneries à leur raconter, les trucs à ne pas dire, ne pas faire et que si ca ne fonctionnait pas tu ne serais pas là à poster vu que Adam n'aurait jamais levé Eve pour lui faire le coup du parapluie qui goutte. En plus, elles font semblant d'y croire, ce qui est plutôt un bon point pour elles.

Si c'est oui, à toi les folles nuits d'ivresse(s), l'aine chatouilleuse, la mousse des bains, les réveils crapuleux et la lessive.

Donc, dans les deux cas tu n'as rien à perdre. Maintenant, tu files et tu nous pompe pas l'air sur des problèmes aussi récurrents. Fais une recherche !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> je vois que j'ai attirer les MACmens
> Je vien juste de retourner de mon rendez vous et voici le bilan:
> Il fesait beau (avous d'imaginez un printemps tunisien) et dans une zone touristique trés belles( PORT EL KANTAWI à sousse) aec la plus belle fille que j'ai vu MAIS j'ai craké est j'ai perdu tout les mots pour lui declarer mon amour,elle etait surpri ,on s'est mis d'accord qu'il faut garder notre amitié et elle a dit qu'elle ne peut rien dire et qu'elle est incapable de reagir ,et moi j'ai senti un peu d'espoir et que je peux arriver à avoir son coeur....
> bahhhh il faut retourner à l'univers MAC  non??
> de toute maniere merci à vous tous pour vos conseilles


hmmm
t'emballe pas, ni dans un sens ni dans un autre
Pour l'instant elle n'a rien répondu  
 ce qui est normal vu que ca fait des années que vous etes amis et que ca a du être une surprise
 tu t'attendais pas à ce qu'elle te réponde 
_ ouais moi aussi jeutémeu, on fait un enfant tout de suite ou la semaine prochaine?_ 

Ca marche pas comme au cinema.
( parfois oui mais rare)
-----------
ps tu n'auras jamais son coeur  ni  le coeur d'aucune femme.

tu auras peut être éventuellement  un _prêt de coeur_
 
Avec une sorte de  contrat de prêt  plus ou moins clair 
( et bien en examiner les petites lignes cachées, t'inquiete pas,  même si tu les piges pas , tu les pigeras, un jour)


----------



## kisbizz (25 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si c'est oui, à toi les folles nuits d'ivresse(s), l'aine chatouilleuse, la mousse des bains, les réveils crapuleux et* la lessive*.



pfffffffff , je me disais  bien que tout etait trop parfait .....


....jusqu'au dernier mot tueur


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Avril 2008)

Amok, désabusé des femmes (encore pire que Alem héhéhé)


----------



## Alex666 (25 Avril 2008)

dommage d'avoir pris ce fil en route... la solution à la 1ere question posée: tu la prends vigoureusement... ds tes bras, l'embrasse tendrement mais tout en la surprenant, elle reste ds tes bras c'est gagné, elle te repousse c'est mort


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2008)

Et dire qu'on dit que ce sont les femmes qui parlent trop et se posent trop de question!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Avril 2008)

Le problème c'est pas que les gens se posent trop de questions, c'est qu'ils se posent les mauvaises


----------



## zepatente (25 Avril 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Et dire qu'on dit que ce sont les femmes qui parlent trop et se posent trop de question!


 
Faudras si faire on devient tous comme çà ... la seul chose qui changera jamais c'est qu'on est monotache avec une vision périphérique nulle


----------



## kisbizz (25 Avril 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> on est monotache avec une vision périphérique nulle



une suggestion pour etre MULTItache avec peripheriques utiles ?  

suis preneuse     





ban , oué .....mieu tard que jamais


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Amok, désabusé des femmes (encore pire que Alem héhéhé)



Pas du tout, filleul ! Etre réaliste ne signifie pas (fatalement) désabusé !


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

Et comme disait l'autre...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2008)

Ouais, ben ça tu pars comme ça, hein 

S'il faut continuer dans la classe et le romantisme, ya qu'à demander !


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

ça c'est de l'amour 

PS: je viens enfin de comprendre le Fatal Bazooka qui fait tant rire mes enfant


----------



## Alex666 (26 Avril 2008)

amis de la poésie... bienvenue...:rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Avril 2008)

Stop. 
Le jeune n'a pas besoin de ça.
Essayez donc d'être pragmatique et d'avancer.

Jeune.
Tout n'est pas encore perdu.
T'es même pas loin du compte.
Je peux pas t'en dire plus, tu nous a pas donné ta config. 
Et tout change selon si tu es puceau ou non.
Et tout état de cause, la prochaine fois que t'es au camp de base et que tu retentes l'ascension du Point G, n'oublie pas : il faut te laver le gland correctement.

Gland qui pue, c'est foutu.


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2008)

Sûr qu'elle a pas attendu 4 ans pour donner sa culotte à d'autres en attendant


----------



## Alex666 (26 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sûr qu'elle a pas attendu 4 ans pour donner sa culotte à d'autres en attendant



si c'est que sa culotte...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sûr qu'elle a pas attendu 4 ans pour donner sa culotte à d'autres en attendant



Certes, mais ça dépend à qui elle l'a donnée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2008)

Boah... Ca se trouve c'est une "vierge jusqu'au mariage" ?
Elle est catho pratiquante ? T'as p'tet un espoir dans ce cas


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Avril 2008)

Ah, si la jeune fille est vierge, il sera temps d'aborder la question de la sodomie ! :love:


Là, un gland propre ne suffira pas. Il faudra aussi du caoutchouc ET du gel.


----------



## Tulum (26 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, si la jeune fille est vierge, il sera temps d'aborder la question de la sodomie ! :love:
> 
> 
> Là, un *grand plope* ne suffira pas. Il faudra aussi du caoutchouc ET du gel.





:mouais: :mouais:   Monsieur vous n'êtes qu'un véritable obsédé sessual de taille !!!  :rateau:


Sinon il m'est avis de modérer nos propos ...  cf:  





naf5anesten a dit:


> et de ma part je rappelle que* je suis un tunisien *et ....


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Avril 2008)

Bon... si tu te prends un rateau, une veste, un non, pas grave... une de perdue, une de perdue... mais prend ta voiture, le train ou l'avion et viens en catalogne sud entre figueres et barcelone, et là, à condition que tu sois généreux, tu auras tous les oui que tu veux...

Bon, je vois les critiques... c'etait une boutade bien sur... allz va le lui dire, et puis vu que le non est déjà acquis, bouge toi pour le oui...
Et si c'est non, relis plus haut...


----------



## Craquounette (26 Avril 2008)

Tulum a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais:   Monsieur vous n'êtes qu'un véritable obsédé sessual de taille !!!  :rateau:



de taille ? mmmm :love:  Je peux avoir plus de détails ?  



Pour le jeune premier, tu as eu un ni oui ni non si j'ai bien compris... Alors ne perds pas espoir mais ne te fais pas trop d'illusions non plus... Ca fait mal quand ça s'envole les illusions


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

Faut toujours garder espoir, mais sans oublier qu'on a parfois tendance à embellir un peu trop la douce et tendre que ton coeur convoite.
Là aussi le retour à la réalité peu faire mal


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

de toutes les facons une relation quelle qu'elle soit est une "perception personnelle" de la "réalité".

On peut facilement  le voir au moment du développement du sentiment amoureux.
Le soleil brille, les oiseaux chantent, la personne aimée est merveilleuse. ( enfin disons plutôt  ce qu'on veut en percevoir à ce moment là)
Même ses défauts sont charmants.

Après la phase "haute", ca peut évoluer : décrystalisation stendhalienne ou  pertes des "illusions" ou se diriger vers autre chose  qui peut être très satisfaisant sur la durée
(ou pas)


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Bon... si tu te prends un rateau, une veste, un non, pas grave... une de perdue, une de perdue... mais prend ta voiture, le train ou l'avion et viens en catalogne sud entre figueres et barcelone, et là, à condition que tu sois généreux, tu auras tous les oui que tu veux...
> 
> Bon, je vois les critiques... c'etait une boutade bien sur... allz va le lui dire, et puis vu que le non est déjà acquis, bouge toi pour le oui...
> Et si c'est non, relis plus haut...



Hum, ça ne serait pas plutôt entre Figueras et Cadaquès ?

Ou alors le Barrio Chino ?

Mais il a bien changé, le pauvre barrio
Donc, même en euros...


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

Bien entendu la passion facilite l'entretien de la flamme. Plus elle est vive, plus le combustible amoureux est nécessaire à la survie du brasier torride, de deux être liés par  la même chaleur.

Il est claire qu'une flamme est très belle à regarder , elle dessine des ombres sur le murs où s'unissent deux corps, et remonte vers le ciel où elle se confond avec l'immensité du ciel, et de nos espoirs.

Une fois les flammes disparues, ne pas négliger les braises, certes moins spectaculaires, mais tout aussi nécessaire à la vie. Elles sont compactes et nécessites d'être rassemblées pour que la chaleur reste uniforme. Elles accompagnent dans le temps, les souvenir des ombres dessinées sur les murs, à l'époque où les flammes nous cachaient la route qui nous attendait.


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Bien entendu la passion facilite l'entretien de la flamme. Plus elle est vive, plus le combustible amoureux est nécessaire à la survie du brasier torride, de deux être liés par  la même chaleur.
> 
> Il est claire qu'une flamme est très belle à regarder , elle dessine des ombres sur le murs où s'unissent deux corps, et remonte vers le ciel où elle se confond avec l'immensité du ciel, et de nos espoirs.
> 
> Une fois les flammes disparues, ne pas négliger les braises, certes moins spectaculaires, mais tout aussi nécessaire à la vie. Elles sont compactes et nécessites d'être rassemblées pour que la chaleur reste uniforme. Elles accompagnent dans le temps, les souvenir des ombres dessinées sur les murs, à l'époque où les flammes nous cachaient la route qui nous attendait.



Tu nous la refait, en français ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

un autre jour


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

j'ai toujours soupconné que la mouette est au service com de GDF
 

C'est un copier coller de la note de synthèse  de leur seminaire à Ibiza 2006, il y a également quelques pages , non incluses avec des dialogues sur dancefloor

_Waow extra cette pillule bleue , y a plus? Tu sais que t'es mignon toi?  il te reste des poppers? OOOPS excusez moi monsieur le Directeur , cette perruque vous va à ravir, si si je vous assure_


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

La Mouette, c'est le Dave de MacGe, on ne comprend rien à ce qu'il raconte, à la différence qu'il ne chante pas (ouf).


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

On a la même nationalité, ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> On a la même nationalité, ceci explique peut-être cela


niemand is perfect


----------



## zepatente (26 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une suggestion pour etre MULTItache avec peripheriques utiles ?
> 
> suis preneuse
> 
> ...


 

On est construit comme çà , par contre on a de très bonne oreille


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> niemand is perfect




Non et heureusement  rien n'est plus ch*ant que la perfection, aussi en amour...

Isn't it ?


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu nous la refait, en français ? :mouais:





La mouette a dit:


> Bien entendu la passion facilite l'entretien de la flamme. Plus elle est vive, plus le combustible amoureux est nécessaire à la survie du brasier torride, de deux être liés par  la même chaleur.
> 
> Il est claire qu'une flamme est très belle à regarder , elle dessine des ombres sur le murs où s'unissent deux corps, et remonte vers le ciel où elle se confond avec l'immensité du ciel, et de nos espoirs.
> 
> Une fois les flammes disparues, ne pas négliger les braises, certes moins spectaculaires, mais tout aussi nécessaire à la vie. Elles sont compactes et nécessites d'être rassemblées pour que la chaleur reste uniforme. Elles accompagnent dans le temps, les souvenir des ombres dessinées sur les murs, à l'époque où les flammes nous cachaient la route qui nous attendait.




les ecoutes pas , ils sont  jaloux de n'avoir pondu cela avant toi  

moi j'aime beaucoup


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'aime beaucoup



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, ce n'est pas en français...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> bein pour commencer j'ai choisi d'en parler parce que aujourd'hui je vais declarer mon amour à femme de rêve,en fait elle est mon amie depuis quatre ans et depuis ce temps je l'aime sans lui  parler alors j'imagine que vous devinez que j'en peux plus attendre ni pationté je suis fou d'elle :rateau: elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien
> MAIS.......et bien un grand MAIS...je veux pas perdre son amitié si elle rufuse de sortir avec moi et c'est ce qui merend nerveux et hesitant





naf5anesten a dit:


> je vois que j'ai attirer les MACmens
> Je vien juste de retourner de mon rendez vous et voici le bilan:
> Il fesait beau (avous d'imaginez un printemps tunisien) et dans une zone touristique trés belles( PORT EL KANTAWI à sousse) aec la plus belle fille que j'ai vu MAIS j'ai craké est j'ai perdu tout les mots pour lui declarer mon amour,elle etait surpri ,on s'est mis d'accord qu'il faut garder notre amitié et elle a dit qu'elle ne peut rien dire et qu'elle est incapable de reagir ,et moi j'ai senti un peu d'espoir et que je peux arriver à avoir son coeur....



en fait tu es dans le passage.
en te déclarant tu as fait entrer ta relation dans le monde réel.
tu n'es plus le grand-frère, mais un jeune homme avec des intentions et une volonté.
alors, elle sera de plus en plus distante.
et quel que soit ses sentiments à ton endroit, elle sera dans cette distance qui interroge et maintient et toi tu seras dans cette attente impossible qui interprète et égare.

c'est ta façon de gérer ce moment incertain qui décidera du futur de ta relation.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2008)

Moi pour l'instant j'aurai tendance à te conseiller de la laisser un peu mariner dans ton jus... euh nan, dans son jus ! 

Enfin, en ce qui me concerne, c'est ce que j'ai fait avec ma dulcinée à moi, et c'est ce que je continue à faire quand je trouve qu'elle déconne un peu.. Ca porte ses fruits généralement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi pour l'instant j'aurai tendance à te conseiller de la laisser un peu mariner dans ton jus... euh nan, dans son jus !
> 
> Enfin, en ce qui me concerne, c'est ce que j'ai fait avec ma dulcinée à moi, et c'est ce que je continue à faire quand je trouve qu'elle déconne un peu.. Ca porte ses fruits généralement



tout l'art d'être indifférent...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tout l'art d'être indifférent...



Ouaipe... ça se travaille ça, les enfants  

Y'a aussi l'ironie face à la partenaire qui dit des bétises... ça marche biengue... 



Putaing, en y pensant, c'est quand même bien prise de tête touts ces histoires de cu... euh, d'amour ! :love:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi pour l'instant j'aurai tendance à te conseiller de la laisser un peu mariner dans ton jus... euh nan, dans son jus !



Fais gaffe... des fois à force... on peut s'y noyer...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> en fait tu es dans le passage.
> en te déclarant tu as fait entrer ta relation dans le monde réel.
> tu n'es plus le grand-frère, mais un jeune homme avec des intentions et une volonté.
> alors, elle sera de plus en plus distante.
> ...





Pierrou a dit:


> Moi pour l'instant j'aurai tendance à te conseiller de la laisser un peu mariner dans ton jus... euh nan, dans son jus !



Mouais bof 
Certes en face il y a c'est dit distance prudente ( selon moi , normal) 
il s'est déclaré , elle sait , après elle verra
SI... il y a quelque chose à voir
 c'est elle qui a les cartes

Et ici chacun marinera dans son jus un moment.
Pas facile. Il y aura un "entre-deux", une espèce de phase d'introspection mêlée d'observation, et peut être une  valse hésitation ( SI elle est interessé, car si c'est non , c'est pas de valse du tout)
Elle, si elle hésite ( ce qui n'est pas dit , peut être sait elle déjà  fort bien) elle sera tiraillé entre preserver l'amitié, couper net ou plonger, et lui entre réaffirmer ses sentiments ou attendre ou enfouir.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2008)

pourquoi c'est si compliqué l'amour ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

La  miss pourait sans doute répondre

et l'amitié? hein?l'amitié?

4 ans qui partiront peut être en fumée parce qu'il la trouve  je cite "femme de rêve ...super canon"


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi c'est si compliqué l'amour ?



Parce que tu n'as pas rencontré divoli, petite coquine... :style:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

elle a parlé de l'amour pas de  la perversité


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

Divoli n'est pas un pervers. Divoli est un grand romantique, avec un iPod, un MacBook Pro, et un paire de Ray-Ban©... :style:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

ton père vient de Ray-Ban?


----------



## jolicrasseux (26 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> bein pour commencer j'ai choisi d'en parler parce que aujourd'hui je vais declarer mon amour à femme de rêve,en fait elle est mon amie depuis quatre ans et depuis ce temps je l'aime sans lui  parler alors j'imagine que vous devinez que j'en peux plus attendre ni pationté je suis fou d'elle :rateau: elle est super canon et on s'entend trés bien
> MAIS.......et bien un grand MAIS...je veux pas perdre son amitié si elle rufuse de sortir avec moi et c'est ce qui merend nerveux et hesitant
> je vous demande vos avis....
> et surtout pas de critique parsque cette rubrique est faite pour parler de la vie et elle est ma vie :rose:



Alors ! Quelles nouvelles ??? 
A priori, une femme ne peut qu'être heureuse d'être désirée et aimée ! Que ce soit par Apollon ou par un monstre, c'est mieux que rien !
Si elle s'offusque, elle ne mérite pas ce que vous lui offrez !


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> A priori, une femme ne peut qu'être heureuse d'être désirée et aimée ! Que ce soit par Apollon ou par un monstre, c'est mieux que rien !



tu permets ?  

autant avoir le choix autant choisir l'apollon   



oui....pascal .... je sais ....mais c'est plus fort que moi  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> A priori, une femme ne peut qu'être heureuse d'être désirée et aimée !


Heureusement que tu as eu la délicatesse de commencer par " A priori" avant de balancer cette généralité
Il y a des persones que ca gonfle grave d'etre aimé  ou désiré  par certains.
Je dirai même que dans certains cas c'est tout sauf flatteur et alors c'est pas heureux qu'on est c'est top agacé.


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2008)

Surtout si elle se retrouve plaquée sur le capot de la voiture. A priori, bien sûr... :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> A priori, une femme ne peut qu'être heureuse d'être désirée et aimée !




Et si c'est un violeur en série qui la désire, tu crois qu'elle est heureuse ?


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et si c'est un violeur en série qui la désire, tu crois qu'elle est heureuse ?



pas forcement etre un violeur ....on est pas forcement heureuse quand il n'y  a que le desir :rateau: 







edit : divoli : oui, cette fois ton cb aura raison


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2008)

En tout cas celui-qui-a-ouvert-ce-fil, espère pas trop, aux alentours de rien, c'est plus réaliste :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Surtout si elle se retrouve plaquée sur le capot de la voiture. A priori, bien sûr... :sleep:


oui mais là c'est du rapide 
A peine aimée et désirée et déjà plaquée


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Si c'est "oui", il le saura tout de suite.
Si c'est "peut-être", le jeu continu et c'est pas encore gagné.
Si c'est "non" de sa part, cette personne, si elle est responsable, prendrait son courage a deux mains et lui expliquerait clairement mais fermement la vérité cruelle. Ca peut faire mal mais ça a le mérite d'être clair.

Mais avouons le, la plupart des personnes trouve ça terriblement chiant d'exécuter la sale besogne qui consisterait à expliquer à un ami de 4 ans (ou a un(e) brave personne) qu'on ne le trouve pas à son goût. Ca nous met terriblement mal à l'aise. La technique la plus simple consiste à faire poireauter l'autre jusqu'à ce qu'il comprenne tout seul comme un grand. Il arrive qu'on soit dos au mur et que pour s'en sortir on finisse par cracher le morceau.
Je pense qu'on a tous joué le rôle un jour de façon plus ou moins honnête. Heureusement avec l'âge on apprend à être plus directe. 

Donc, pour en revenir à la réponse attendue, faut être patient mais pas trop non plus. Pas de nouvelles trop longtemps c'est pas très bon signe. Cela dit il y a des malins qui après 3 mois d'insistance obtiennent ce qu'ils veulent (mais faut pas jouer les gros relous non plus).


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui mais là c'est du rapide
> A peine aimée et désirée et déjà plaquée



Au moins ça le mérite d'être clair! C'est vrai que l'amour est plus simple quand c'est Divoli qui en parle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

C'est marrant, à vous lire les mecs on croirait que la fille n'y a pas du tout songé en quatre ans ... On pourrait croire que la question est apparue dans son cerveau parce que le mec lui a posée ... 

M'enfin.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

c'est fort possible 
soit elle y a songé 
(et n'a pas avancé pour mille raisons très variées dont pas envie , pressions sociales)

soit elle n'y a pas songé 

Quoiqu'il en soit ce qui compte c'est ce qui se passera


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> On pourrait croire que la question est apparue dans son cerveau parce que le mec lui a posée ...



Note que c'est souvent comme ca, chez les filles.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note que c'est souvent comme ca, chez les filles.



Chez les jeunes oui, chez les un peu plus expérimentées non. C'est peut être pas formulé très précisément avec des mots, mais les filles avec un peu d'expérience arrive à reconnaître l'envie quand elle est là ou pas. Si si. Le problème chez les filles, c'est que le désir est une donnée instable, c'est au jour le jour ... contrairement aux mecs assez binaire (t'es bonne/pas bonne).


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est marrant, à vous lire les mecs on croirait que la fille n'y a pas du tout songé en quatre ans ... On pourrait croire que la question est apparue dans son cerveau parce que le mec lui a posée ...
> 
> M'enfin.



Plutôt : enfin ! 

Il aura fallu attendre le 104° message pour lire quelque chose de vraiment sensé. Non pas que ce qui a été dit jusqu'ici soit dépourvu de sens, mais dit dans un seul sens. Ou plutôt selon une seule perspective : celle du "jeune homme" plus ou moins transi. Tout le monde a été enfermé dans son point de vue sur sa relation avec la "jeune fille" et on a oublié qu'elle aussi avait un point de vue sur cette relation. 
Du point de vue du jeune homme, la jeune fille est comme un objet, l'objet de son désir. La relation revient sur elle même, se ferme dans un cercle. Mais on n'a pas vu que le cercle s'ouvre, parce qu'il y a aussi le point de vue de la jeune fille. Ce qui se révèle alors (merci odré ), c'est un jeu de perspectives, une situation aux multiples profils, une interaction dans laquelle l'attitude de l'un détermine l'attitude de l'autre et réciproquement, ceci dans un équilibre plus ou moins fragile, plus ou moins instable.

La situation est bien plus compliquée qu'il n'y paraît d'abord, car elle n'est pas monocentrée, mais polycentrée, dynamique et non pas statique


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> .....car elle n'est pas monocentrée, mais polycentrée, dynamique et non pas statique



pffffffffff !!!   

meme l'amour devient technique :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pffffffffff !!!
> 
> meme l'amour devient technique :affraid:



Ben voilà, tu parles d'amour ils parlent en fait de sexualité


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

je l'ai mis où deja ce bouquin ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Avril 2008)

Si compliqué et si simple... C'est pour ça que tout le monde se casse le cul à chercher des réponses qui changent tout le temps 

Amusez vous bien a les trouver :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Chez les jeunes oui, chez les un peu plus expérimentées non. C'est peut être pas formulé très précisément avec des mots, mais les filles avec un peu d'expérience arrive à reconnaître l'envie quand elle est là ou pas. Si si. Le problème chez les filles, c'est que le désir est une donnée instable, c'est au jour le jour ... contrairement aux mecs assez binaire (t'es bonne/pas bonne).



Caricatures, tout ça.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Plutôt : enfin !
> 
> Il aura fallu attendre le 104° message pour lire quelque chose de vraiment sensé. Non pas que ce qui a été dit jusqu'ici soit dépourvu de sens, mais dit dans un seul sens. Ou plutôt selon une seule perspective : celle du "jeune homme" plus ou moins transi. Tout le monde a été enfermé dans son point de vue sur sa relation avec la "jeune fille" et on a oublié qu'elle aussi avait un point de vue sur cette relation.
> Du point de vue du jeune homme, la jeune fille est comme un objet, l'objet de son désir. La relation revient sur elle même, se ferme dans un cercle. Mais on n'a pas vu que le cercle s'ouvre, parce qu'il y a aussi le point de vue de la jeune fille. Ce qui se révèle alors (merci odré ), c'est un jeu de perspectives, une situation aux multiples profils, une interaction dans laquelle l'attitude de l'un détermine l'attitude de l'autre et réciproquement, ceci dans un équilibre plus ou moins fragile, plus ou moins instable.
> ...



Ah.
Parce qu'il fallait vraiment parler sérieusement?
J'avais pas saisi.


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

C'est difficile d'avoir un avis multilatéral sur cette histoire, ce qu'il y a de bien chez un mec c'est qu'il est plus ou moins prévisible, son désir est constant tandis que chez la fille ça dépend de beaucoup de chose si j'ai bien compris: sa disponibilité, sa résistance, son humeur. Autant dire que c'est une question de timing.

Enfin je m'égare, j'ai renoncé à les comprendre  . 

Et pour en revenir à cette petite histoire, en 4 ans je suis persuadé qu'elle y a pensé mainte fois. Peut-être qu'il a tout simplement raté le coche d'avoir trop attendu. La nature a oublié de nous doter d'un décodeur et d'une alarme.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Caricatures, tout ça.



Et ben nous sommes toutes ouïes ! Démonte les caricatures et les clichés (y'a des bases aux clichés ils viennent pas de nulle part)


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2008)

Moi je pense qu'il a fait la bonne démarche.
Il lui a dit, maintenant elle sait à quoi s'en tenir. Qu'elle se soit posée déjà la question ou pas, je pense qu'il faut lui laisser du temps pour réfléchir calmement... Si c'est quelqu'un de bien, elle reviendra pour donner une réponse, qu'elle soit positive ou négative... 



_PS: Vous pensez que ce fil se retrouvera dans le top 10 du forum dimanche prochain ? _


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2008)

Non.
Je ne démonterai rien du tout. Pas ici, en tout cas.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah.
> Parce qu'il fallait vraiment parler sérieusement?
> J'avais pas saisi.



Ah! Parce que tu penses que j'ai vraiment parlé sérieusement ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non.
> Je ne démonterai rien du tout. Pas ici, en tout cas.



Ah oui c'est vrai Monsieur est irrésistible !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Avril 2008)

Vos gueules :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2008)

Bon, je prends les paris...
Combien sur Odré, Combien sur l'Ecrieur ? 
Faites vos jeux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Avril 2008)

J'parierais sur du 3-3 avant le ban


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vos gueules :sleep:





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'parierais sur du 3-3 avant le ban



Bon Tintin, il va falloir songer à ce que tu veux vraiment ...

Y'a pas de pari, juste impossibilité d'en parler publiquement pour des raisons diverses qui ne nous regardent pas, ben oui c'est des affaires privées et pour cette raison même il est très difficile de ne pas caricaturer en public ... Même le professionnel de la criée lâche prise et je le comprends bien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Avril 2008)

Vos gueules c'est ma volonté, mais après si vous continuez j'peux pas vous empêcher donc y'a pas de raisons de pas parier 



De toutes façons en amour chaque cas est différent alors en parler et sortir de part et d'autre les clichés "les femmes savent pas ce qu'elle veulent" et "les mecs pensent qu'au cul" c'est toujours les mêmes conneries :sleep:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons en amour chaque cas est différent alors en parler et sortir de part et d'autre les clichés "les femmes savent pas ce qu'elle veulent" et *"les mecs pensent qu'au cul"* c'est toujours les mêmes conneries :sleep:



haaaa !!! parce que il arrivent a penser a autre chose ?


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2008)

Pour les mecs qui pensent qu'au cul, je suis d'accord, c'est un cliché... 

Pour les femmes qui savent pas ce qu'elles veulent, en revanche...  


_Chuis bien placé pour le savoir, aujourd'hui  _


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Le problème chez les filles, c'est que le désir est une donnée instable, c'est au jour le jour ... contrairement aux mecs assez binaire (t'es bonne/pas bonne).




Le monde selon Odré est clair : les mecs se résument à des phallus qui déambulent sur les trottoirs en marchant sur la pointe de leurs testiboules et dont le minuscule cerveau binaire passe son temps à classer les gonzesses en deux camps, avec juste un peu de matière grise pour  mémoriser les gestes qui sauvent (feu rouge, je peux traverser, vert, non).

Avec un peu de chance, lorsqu'ils rencontrent un bipède possédant des caractéristiques qui leur semblent attirantes, ils se redressent, deviennent tout raide et se mettent à sauter sur eux-même en attendant le geyser qui invariablement gicle du sommet de leurs crânes. Ensuite, il se couchent, dorment quelques temps puis recommencent.

Tu veux que je te dise ? J'adorerais que ce soit ca. Ce serait tellement plus simple.


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Le problème chez les filles, c'est que le désir est une donnée instable, c'est au jour le jour ... contrairement aux mecs assez binaire (t'es bonne/pas bonne).



Et donc les filles se résument a des êtres qui changent d'avis comme de chemise et décident au jour le jour, voir heure par heure si le désir est là aujourd'hui ou pas. Je fume une clope et je réfléchis. "_Bah non, darling, aujourd'hui je le sens pas. Attends demain. Ta gueule, je suis une fille et c'est comme ca. Tu sais, mec, nous sommes un peu plus compliquées que toi et infiniment plus cérébrales. Toi, t'es con, binaire : quelques allez-retour et tu cries de bonheur, alors que nous, il faut des bougies, des fleurs, des mots doux, des préliminaires, des robinets thermostatiques, des doigts agiles, la langue de Vaud (coucou web'o !  ), et une queue de taille normale. Bref, il faut nous désirer, le montrer, et attendre que l'on soit d'accord_".

Tu veux que je te dise ? Ce serait beaucoup plus simple si ce n'était pas si compliqué que ca*. 


(Dieu merci, ca arrive aussi !) 

* Oui, oui.


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> .....Tu veux que je te dise ? J'adorerais que ce soit ca. Ce serait tellement plus simple.



surement mais ...comment savoir vu que seulement les femmes osent parler ?
j'entends rarement les hommes parler "sentiments" :rateau:


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vos gueules c'est ma volonté, mais après si vous continuez j'peux pas vous empêcher donc y'a pas de raisons de pas parier
> 
> 
> 
> De toutes façons en amour chaque cas est différent alors en parler et sortir de part et d'autre les clichés "les femmes savent pas ce qu'elle veulent" et "les mecs pensent qu'au cul" c'est toujours les mêmes conneries :sleep:



De toute façon, toi tu n'es pas pubère, et tu fausses le "débat", petit...


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> surement mais ...comment savoir vu que seulement les femmes osent parler ?
> j'entends rarement les hommes parler "sentiments" :rateau:



Parce que nous sommes moins bavards que vous !  C'est génétique !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que nous sommes moins bavards que vous !  C'est génétique !



dommage ...... moi j'aime bien pendant


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2008)

Je plussoie l'Amok :rateau:



Quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que nous sommes moins bavards que vous !  C'est génétique !



Faux cf posts plus haut ! (putain deux fois !)


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Faux cf posts plus haut ! (putain deux fois !)



on se calme odré 

tu ne sais pas que nous sommes le "sexe faible ?"


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> dommage ...... moi j'aime bien pendant



Si tu arrives à parler "pendant", cela signifie que :

- Tu possèdes un don absolument unique et je saute dans le premier train :love:
- Tu as une très grande bouche et je saute dans le premier train :love:
- Tu n'as jusqu'à présent rencontré que des hommes envers qui la nature avait été particulièrement cruelle et vraiment peu généreuse :rateau:
- Tu dois te faire souvent engueuler. Perso, si je tombe sur une nana qui me raconte sa journée pendant la gâterie, du coin des lèvres, ca va pas le faire !


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Faux cf posts plus haut ! (putain deux fois !)



Bah alors disons que globalement vous arrivez en moins de phrases à dire plus de conneries, ce qui revient au même !


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'entends rarement les hommes parler "sentiments" :rateau:



Parce que les sentiments ne s'expriment pas qu'à travers la parole. Et de nature généralement constante, on ne ressent pas la nécessité de prouver le sentiment amoureux tous les matins... Ce qui a été dit hier, je le pense encore aujourd'hui


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu arrives à parler "pendant", cela signifie que :
> 
> - Tu possèdes un don absolument unique et je saute dans le premier train :love:
> - Tu n'as jusqu'à présent rencontré que des hommes envers qui la nature avait été particulièrement cruelle et vraiment peu généreuse :rateau:
> - Tu dois te faire souvent engueuler. Perso, si je tombe sur une nana qui me raconte sa journée pendant la gâterie, du coin des lèvres, ca va pas le faire !



nan     


 je ne parle pas mais j'aime ecouter (donc pas parler  ) vos grands "discours"   

_hooo ma cherie, t'es la femme de ma vie ....._:love: :love: :love: 


le dernier en date n'a jamais compris pourquoi je me moquais de lui


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Parce que les sentiments ne s'expriment pas qu'à travers la parole.



Exact. Perso, tous les matins au réveil, j'ai le sentiment bien visible et qui s'agite au rythme des battements de mon coeur ! :rose:


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> _hooo ma cherie, t'es la femme de ma vie ....._:love: :love: :love:



C'est qu'on a le sens de l'humour


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est qu'on a le sens de l'humour



Ou envie de tirer un coup ! 



divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, toi tu n'es pas pubère, et tu fausses le "débat", petit...



Oui, mais c'est mon filleul !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ou envie de tirer un coup !



voilà , le maitre mot a eté dit

le thread peut fermer


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà , le maitre mot a eté dit



Bah quoi, t'as jamais envie, toi ?!


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

nan rien


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> nan rien



Je te trouve moins volubile. On doit sortir le décodeur?


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà , le maitre mot a eté dit
> 
> le thread peut fermer



Futur Modo


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je te trouve moins volubile. On doit sortir le *décodeur*?



toi tu ne traine pas par ici que depuis 2 mois  

enleve ton masque  







La mouette a dit:


> Futur Modo



ouééééééé !!!!!  a moi la lamborghini, les boys et les book :love:


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> enleve ton masque



Il a des plumes


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Il a des plumes



donc on doit aller acheter la creme epilatoire ....c'est plus doux non quand c'est lisse ?


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> enleve ton masque



Finalement on parle le même langage


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Finalement on parle le même langage



si t'es une femme , oui je pense : oki, du sexe on en veut.... mais pas que cela


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> nan rien



Si, si !  J'ai vu ! 

Mais je ne donne pas mon numéro de téléphone comme ca ! Je ne suis pas un homme facile ! Et j'ai besoin de sentiments, en plus... :rose: 

Alors, on va faire les choses dans l'ordre : (1) déjà, t'es gentille avec moi. Tu me tiens les portes ouvertes, tu m'invites à sortir pour aller au musée ou au ciné et tu raques l'entrée. Ensuite, tu m'invites au resto. Le premier soir, tu rentres chez toi toute énervée, seule, et tu entames la danse du poignet. (2) Le lendemain, tu m'appelles. Tu guettes fiévreusement la sonnerie du téléphone en espérant que je vais appeler. Le soir, si j'ai accepté que l'on se revoit, tu arrives avec 1/2 heure d'avance a notre rendez vous. Rebelote, tu raques la sortie et le resto. (3) Eventuellement, si je suis ok, je te proposerais de monter boire un verre. Sinon, on retourne au point (2) car je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de téléphoner a mes potes pour les informer du fait que une nana me faisait du rentre-dedans rapide comme l'armée allemande sur la Nationale vers Paris.

Si le point (2) se confirme en (3), invariablement, a ce point là du relationnel, tu vas gauchement essayer de me sauter dessus. Tu vas me sortir la totale (le derviche tourneur, la vis sans fin, le tunnel oblique, la puce aux pieds bots, le panier de basket troué, le clown qui saigne du nez, le grand inquisiteur, la visite officielle, etc).
Moi, je vais me laisser faire, parce que le premier soir, j'en profite et que j'ai pas envie de te laisser croire que je suis un mec qui aime trop ca. Je vais te laisser me remuer comme un aviateur de la grande guerre lançait son hélice pour décoller. Ouch ! Ouah ! Hue ! Oula ! Mais elle va me ruiner la couette, cette insatiable !  Et allez ! La lampe ! Bordel, je suis bon pour appeler le peintre demain ! Ouch, Mais c'est le grand prix de l'Arc de Triomphe ! Le 14 juillet ! Oui, un peu plus bas... Encore plus... Voilà, là ! Tais toi !

Si tu te débrouilles bien, si t'as la technique, je vais quand même te filer tous les visas nécessaires pour rendre visite à Fidel dans son hosto en gueulant que Rien ne vaut un Cuba Libre (car dans ces cas là soit je me contente d'assentiments basiques tels que "ouiiiii", "siiii", "yesssss", ou je raconte n'importe quoi !).

T'es toujours partante ? Si oui, tu mériterais d'être un mec ! Parce qu'en gros, c'est ce qui nous attend à chaque fois !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> T'es toujours partante ? Si oui, tu mériterais d'être un mec ! Parce qu'en gros, c'est ce qui nous attend à chaque fois !



tu veux du changement aux premiers rdv ? 

oki  

tu arrives a la gare, je vais te tenir la porte , et du train et de ma vieille ferraille roulante :
gaffes a tes papattes, j'ai tendance a fermer fort , la portiere est un peu rouilé et de toute façon il n'y a pas grand monde qui prends le siege passager dans ma titine  

je t'ammene où  ? 
musée ? il en a 7 mais bon, on a mieux a faire non ?  
ciné ? t'as besoin d'un film porno pour le faire "demarrer" ? :rateau: 

resto ? 
Mac Do ou pizza sa te va ? 
parce que je n'avale pas grand chose d'autre  

apres ?

ben apres ... apres ...tu me parles ...et  je t'ecoute


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vais te tenir la porte (...) de ma vieille ferraille roulante



Tu commences hyper mal ! 

Tu vois, t'es pas prête pour être un mec !


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Je sais pas pourquoi je sens le gros piège


----------



## mocmoc (27 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> et surtout pas de critique parsque cette rubrique est faite pour parler de la vie et elle est ma vie :rose:


Dit lui ca....
Et là... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu commences hyper mal !
> 
> Tu vois, t'es pas prête pour être un mec !



je sais, je devrais  m'endetter 10 ans pour acheter une lamborghini mais bon, j'espere de gagner au loto  

et je suis prete a etre un mec : tu n'as jamais vu comment je roule avec  ma titine


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu n'as jamais vu comment je roule avec  ma titine



Mon Dieu, ca et la grande bouche, c'est la totale ! 


C'est pas Odré qui est capable de parler "pendant", et de rouler de la titine ! 

Tu prends des notes, Odré ?! Toi qui parlais de femmes, par rapport aux filles, tu sens la différence, là ? De la technique, une maitrise parfaite de chaque membre, même les plus inmaitrisables, la classe ritale qui provoque la tour penchée, les doigts fins et graciles comme des pattes d'araignée sur le manche d'une mandoline, la sucion, résultat d'années d'expérience en absorption de spaghettis (sluuuurp, ouah), la petite rondelle de tomate sur le fromage fondu, le Turamisu en éruption, la gueule du lion dans laquelle tu t'introduis, les Borgias, la botte, les gondoles à Venise (et le printemps sur la Tamise), Sole Mio et le déluge, Rome au petit, petit matin, le Panini à 37°2, le cheval cabré sur fond de sang, l'olive sans noyau d'une "reine" ou d'une "calzone"...


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

tu piges ou pas  ?  

"pendant" moi j'ecoute


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai qiue y a un paquet de clichés
(fil  à reclasser dans iphoto?)

Il y a tellement de  possibles suivant les caractères et envies des deux cotés
 de l'Amour
 ( voire si ca leur dit,  au sens_ amour courtois_ d'il y a quelques siecles , totalement dissocié des liens maritaux ou de la sexualité)
jusqu'à galipettes d'une nuit

------
 @kisbizz
t'endetter pour une Lamborghini , au secours !
Tu prévois aussi chemise pelle à tartes cintrée  ouverte sur pelage?
 et chaine(s)  en or + gourmette?


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Pour faire ça mieux vaut la berline qu'une lamborghini...


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ------
> @kisbizz
> t'endetter pour une Lamborghini , au secours !
> Tu prévois aussi chemise pelle à tartes cintrée  ouverte sur pelage?
> et chaine(s)  en or + gourmette?



oui, t'as raison : 
tout ça pour reussir a amener dans mes "bras" le loup n'en vaut pas la peine  


je vais continuer a rouler avec ma vieille et fidele rouillé :
on m'aimera pour ce que je suis , point barre


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, t'as raison :
> tout ça pour reussir a amener dans mes "bras" le loup n'en vaut pas la peine



Tais toi, femme ! Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles !


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est vrai qiue y a un paquet de clichés
> (fil  à reclasser dans iphoto?)
> 
> Il y a tellement de  possibles suivant les caractères et envies des deux cotés
> ...



parler de clichés c'est un moyen de ne pas se mouiller. Il y en a bien un qui a eu le courage (ou l'innocence) de s'exposer en début du thread. Il a dû finir sa journée chez le dentiste.

Enfin, je veux bien qu'on parle d'exemple plus concrets: Kissbiz, Odré, honneur aux filles?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, t'as raison :
> tout ça pour reussir a amener dans mes "bras" le loup n'en vaut pas la peine


oh tu sais tu as toujours le plan infaiilible décrit par Amok et pas cher
sortie+ restau minable avec cocktail maison offert 
 ( ou Mcdo)
2 fois ,  3 si ca resiste
et hop emballé

( bon , le probleme c'est qu'alors les vêtements puent la graille , mais ca peut etre un atout accélérateur
tu sais le plan " viens chez moi on va faire une machine" *)


-
edit 
détail
puisque en theorie tu joues le macho 70's il te faudra prévoir 2 peignoirs monogrammés bien vulgaiires


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Enfin, je veux bien qu'on parle d'exemple plus concrets: Kissbiz, Odré, honneur aux filles?



Et pourquoi pas un sujet sur les shtroupmfs ?


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> parler de clichés c'est un moyen de ne pas se mouiller. Il y en a bien un qui a eu le courage (ou l'innocence) de s'exposer en début du thread. Il a dû finir sa journée chez le dentiste.
> 
> Enfin, je veux bien qu'on parle d'exemple plus concrets: Kissbiz, Odré, honneur aux filles?





concret ?
2 mariages, 2 divorces, voilà le concret :rateau: :rateau: 

resultat ?
je deviens un homme : plus de vie comune , on se voit quand on aura envie/besoin/pas-quoi faire-de-mieux  

le probleme il est où ?
on ne me comprend pas, on me traite d'egoiste


----------



## estomak (27 Avril 2008)

que dire sur l'amour? que c'est une drogue et qu'il faut faire attention à pas devenir junky.


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh tu sais tu as toujours le plan infaiilible décrit par Amok et pas cher
> sortie+ restau minable avec cocktail maison offert
> ( ou Mcdo)
> 2 fois ,  3 si ca resiste
> ...


La boucle est bouclée...  


tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, c'est évident...
> C'est trop la classe...
> 
> 
> > A une st Valentin, une babe m'a offert un cadeaux. Je ne lui ai rien offert en retour. Je l'ai emmenée au Mc Do, puis ramenée chez moi pour lui faire l'amour. Vous savez quoi? Je ne lui ai rien offert de plus que mon sexe. A Mc Do j'ai dragué la serveuse devant elle, puis je lui ai demandé: il y a un Sundae offert pour la St valentin? Elle m'a dit non et alors je lui ai dit qu'on paierait séparément. La serveuse outrée m'a dit que j'avais le culot de demander un rabais alors que je n'invitais pas ma cavalière. Je lui ai répondu "c'est ma petite soeur" Bien entendu ce n'étais pas le cas. Pas de cadeau donc. Cette attitude m'a t-elle value un blâme? Non, cette jeune femme s'en moquait. J'étais son cadeau...


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> concret ?
> 2 mariages, 2 divorces, voilà le concret :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> resultat ?
> ...



Bah non. T'es pas un bon coup, c'est tout. 

Tu vas finir comme ta titine; toute rouillée. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> concret ?
> 2 mariages, 2 divorces, voilà le concret :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> resultat ?
> ...



Moi pas du tout, pas du tout ! Si c'est juste pour tirer un coup, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'égoiste là dedans ! tant que je prends mon pied !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un sujet sur les shtroupmfs ?


oh la vache
Amok fut tellement abasourdi qu'il en a fourché du clavier
 

( j'aime bien , schtroupmfs, ca sonne bien et ca fait contrefacon asiate  )

Et Amok l'a plus que probablement fait express
(on va dire)


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moi pas du tout, pas du tout ! Si c'est juste pour tirer un coup, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'égoiste là dedans ! tant que je prends mon pied !



loupé    

demande a divoli , lui en sait beaucoup


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Enfin, je veux bien qu'on parle d'exemple plus concrets: Kissbiz, honneur aux filles?



*Sindanárië pense qu'il de devrait revoir ses cours de biologie marine, mais si il se souvient bien : les éponges sont hermaphrodites donc on aura une réponse très alambiquée 


:love:
*


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> concret ?
> 2 mariages, 2 divorces, voilà le concret :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> resultat ?
> ...



réaction classique, c'est presqu'un cliché


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> réaction classique, c'est presqu'un cliché


Olah, si tu l'écoutes, elle a une vie de pellicule Polaroïd:rateau:


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah non. T'es pas un bon coup, c'est tout.
> 
> Tu vas finir comme ta titine; toute rouillée. :rateau:



Ah ben heureusement que tu nous préviens, y 'en a qui fantasmait déjà sur elle.
Merci Divoli, un homme prévenu est un homme heureux!


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ah ben heureusement que tu nous préviens, y 'en a qui fantasmait déjà sur elle.
> Merci Divoli, un homme prévenu est un homme heureux!


Mais moi je connais un modo qui fantasme sur elle ! 
Et quoi qu'il arrive, celui-ci étant prêt à tout dans n'importe quelles conditions &#8212; sauf celle de dépenser plus que le prix d'une chambre d'hôtel Formule1 pour la rencontrer &#8212; arrivera tout de même vainqueur dans la course au gros lot faute de concurrents potentiels 


Quant à penser que les deux protagonistes n'ont, de n'importe quelles manières, que cette solution, les notions de "Destinée" et de "Quête" ne sont plus d'actualité puisque cela relève plus de la sauvegarde d'une espèce en voie de disparition. Néanmoins la possibilité d'une extinction par abstinence suicidaire est toujours possible.

Bon, puisque qu'il est difficile de parler d'amour entre un bigorneau et une éponge, voir même de quoi que ce soit, revenons au sujet


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah Mackie, t'es cerné, tous le monde le sais maintenant  oups pardon, fallait pas le dire ? :rateau:



Dis donc, on en apprend des choses sur ce forum  .


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais moi je connais un modo qui fantasme sur elle !
> Et quoi qu'il arrive, celui-ci étant prêt à tout dans n'importe quelles conditions  sauf celle de dépenser plus que le prix d'une chambre d'hôtel Formule1 pour la rencontrer  arrivera tout de même vainqueur dans la course au gros lot faute de concurrents potentiels



On se croirait sur e-Bay.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais moi je connais un modo qui fantasme sur elle !
> Et quoi qu'il arrive, celui-ci étant prêt à tout dans n'importe quelles conditions  sauf celle de dépenser plus que le prix d'une chambre d'hôtel Formule1 pour la rencontrer  arrivera tout de même vainqueur dans la course au gros lot faute de concurrents potentiels



C'est toi qui dit ça après ce que tu as pu lui écrire sur le mini-chat (vidé le minichat vidé hein!)


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> On se croirait sur e-Bay.




Ahahahah, hum, euh , pas mieux


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

Sur e-Bay ou sur les petites annonces d'Auto-Moto.

"Offre contre bons soins vieille voiture, passe tout juste le contrôle technique, la propriétaire est incluse".


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Dis donc, on en apprend des choses sur ce forum  .


faut que tu sois gentil avec mackie
Du moins si tu veux pas qu'il te *sur*facture la bonne affaire qu'il te vendra un jour


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

En tout cas je note que Kissbiz a eu le courage de se dévoiler, respect


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut que tu sois gentil avec mackie
> Du moins si tu veux pas qu'il te *sur*facture la bonne affaire qu'il te vendra un jour



Yé soui yentille, si si


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> En tout cas je note que Kissbiz a eu le courage de se dévoiler, respect



disons que pour Kisbizz c'est un exutoire 

elle en profite pour régler ses comptes ( et elle récupère la monnaie)


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> C'est toi qui dit ça après ce que tu as pu lui écrire sur le mini-chat (vidé le minichat vidé hein!)



Ben oui je peux dire ça... je lui ai rien promis moi, j'ai juste essayé de lui vanter les mérites d'un Mackie ou d'un Amok  Maiiiiiissss....  pour elle l'un est trop jeune et pas assez difficile , l'autre à l'âge qu'il faut mais semblait subitement surbooké sur le plan des hôtels et de tout autre moments de sa vie pour les prochaines décennies


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben oui je peux dire ça... je lui ai rien promis moi, j'ai juste essayé de lui vanter les mérites d'un Mackie ou d'un Amok  Maiiiiiissss....  pour elle l'un est trop jeune et pas assez difficile , l'autre à l'âge qu'il faut mais semblait subitement surbooké sur le plan des hôtels et de tout autre moments de sa vie pour les prochaines décennies



et t'as même pas essayé de te placer... mouè


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

non non pas possible, je suis pas hétéro et je crains l'humidité


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non non pas possible, je suis pas hétéro et je crains l'humidité



couvre toi


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben oui je peux dire ça... je lui ai rien promis moi, j'ai juste essayé de lui vanter les mérites d'un Mackie ou d'un Amok  Maiiiiiissss....  pour elle l'un est trop jeune et pas assez difficile , l'autre à l'âge qu'il faut mais semblait subitement surbooké sur le plan des hôtels et de tout autre moments de sa vie pour les prochaines décennies


oh mais ils restent ouverts (parfois concernant Mackie c'est plutôt  tout vert, ou blanc comme un linge,   mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais moi je connais un modo qui fantasme sur elle !



En l'occurrence, je ne pense pas que tu parles de moi,, mais je tiens à apporter une précision : je fantasme sur toutes !


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben oui je peux dire ça... je lui ai rien promis moi, j'ai juste essayé de lui vanter les mérites d'un Mackie ou d'un Amok  Maiiiiiissss....  pour elle l'un est trop jeune et pas assez difficile , l'autre à l'âge qu'il faut mais semblait subitement surbooké sur le plan des hôtels et de tout autre moments de sa vie pour les prochaines décennies



Non, non, sois gentil : ne me vends pas !  T'es pas assez hétéro pour ca  :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En l'occurrence, je ne pense pas que tu parles de moi,, mais je tiens à apporter une précision : je fantasme sur toutes !



muti ?!...
mamyblue ?!... 
toumaï ?!... 


 

_J'arrête là, la liste... _


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> muti ?!...
> mamyblue ?!...
> toumaï ?!...
> 
> ...



Ah zut, elles sont toutes prises alors


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2008)

Bah oui, toutes !


----------



## dool (27 Avril 2008)

J'ai rien senti :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ah zut, elles sont toutes prises alors



Tu sais, il n'y a plus autant de soucis de branchement depuis l'apparition du wifi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un sujet sur les shtroupmfs ?



Même les bleues ?! 

Parlons de la sexualité des schtroupmfs© : une schtroumpfette, 100 schtroumpfs, 1 grand schtroumpfs ... le choix, pas de rivale, et le papa pour consoler fifille quand ça se passe mal : le rêve quoi.


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Même les bleues ?!
> 
> Parlons de la sexualité des schtroupmfs© : une schtroumpfette, 100 schtroumpfs, 1 grand schtroumpfs ... le choix, pas de rivale, et le papa pour consoler fifille quand ça se passe mal : le rêve quoi.



Tu parles ! C'est de l'abattage, ça... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu parles ! C'est de l'abattage, ça... :sleep:



Tu dis ça parce que tu n'es pas schtroumpf.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Même les bleues ?!
> 
> Parlons de la sexualité des schtroupmfs© : une schtroumpfette, 100 schtroumpfs, 1 grand schtroumpfs ... le choix, pas de rivale, et le papa pour consoler fifille quand ça se passe mal : le rêve quoi.




toute des S..... ces schtroumpfettes   un gangbang avec 100 schtroumpfs et un vieux vicelard qui matte et récupères son due après chaque party c'est du propre


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

ca me rappelle la blague du lapinou au "bourdelle"

Papa lapin dit : Ces dames travaillent , sois poli , tu dis bonjour et après tu dis merci , c'est compris?
-Oui Papa
-c'est bien fils , amuse toi bien

Et lapinou  va s'amuser et applique le conseil paternel

bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame

(c'est un lapin)

bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame
bonjour Papa -merci Papa
bonjour Madame- Merci Madame


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'es pas schtroumpf.



1 divoli = 1000 stroumpfs d'abord ! Ou alors 1 divoli = 1 Gargamel


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'es pas schtroumpf.




C'est pas toi qui va devoir tendre ta croupe à une centaine de schtroumpfs libidineux...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

aahhh Divoli= 1000 stroumpfs?

les stroumpfs ce sont bien des douceurs moldovalaques  non?
( p'tete même roulées sous les aisselles , qui sait?)


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Les schtroumpfs sont des petits êtres bleus avec un bout de capote sur la tête...


----------



## prasath (28 Avril 2008)

Se reconnaîtra qui pourra:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

vu les codes couleurs ( et les clichés liés )

c'est une fille !


----------



## prasath (28 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> vu les codes couleurs ( et les clichés liés )
> 
> c'est une fille !



Bingo, c'est la stroumpfette! Enfin on verra bien à qui elle ressemblera une fois grande !


----------



## kisbizz (28 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Se reconnaîtra qui pourra:



deja accoucher ce n'est pas la fete du slip mais si en plus sa sort un truc comme cela :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

et la stroumpfette c'est la taille en dessous de la stroumpf, la douceur moldovalaque?

t'es suisse ou t'es allergique au ch ?


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es suisse ou t'es allergique au ch ?



quand on est con federer on est généralement helvete... j'me casse


----------



## kisbizz (28 Avril 2008)

depuis le post 203 j'ai du mal a tout saisir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui va devoir tendre ta croupe à une centaine de schtroumpfs libidineux...



Mais y'a le grand schtroumpf ! Hé ho l'autre révise tes classiques !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> quand on est con federer on est généralement helvete... j'me casse


et comme il ne faut pas prendre l'Hèlvétie pour une lanterne, c'est le brouillard total

( tu tiens la porte? J'arrive)


----------



## jolicrasseux (28 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Si c'est "oui", il le saura tout de suite.
> Si c'est "peut-être", le jeu continu et c'est pas encore gagné.
> Si c'est "non" de sa part, cette personne, si elle est responsable, prendrait son courage a deux mains et lui expliquerait clairement mais fermement la vérité cruelle. Ca peut faire mal mais ça a le mérite d'être clair.
> 
> ...



Oh ! La technique la plus simple a toujours été la sincérité !!! Elle permet de conserver l'amitié.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Mais y'a le grand schtroumpf ! Hé ho l'autre révise tes classiques !



T'aimes les barbus, en gros c'est ça ?


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Oh ! La technique la plus simple a toujours été la sincérité !!! Elle permet de conserver l'amitié.



(rohh ya qqun qui est revenu sur le post  )


ou de bien te faire... 

je sors définitivement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> T'aimes les barbus, en gros c'est ça ?



C'est _tes _conclusions... Gargamel.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> T'aimes les barbus, en gros c'est ça ?


et si c'est les gros barbus ,  parfois dits les "bears" , on change presque de crèmerie
 
( et là ca devient de l'amitié)


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si c'est les gros barbus ,  parfois dits les "bears" , on change presque de crèmerie
> 
> ( et là ca devient de l'amitié)



si c'est pour refaire le coup des 4 années sans rien dire pour ensuite se faire jeter comme au début de ce fil...    autant le dire tout de suite ! :sleep:


----------



## jolicrasseux (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> (rohh ya qqun qui est revenu sur le post  )
> 
> 
> ou de bien te faire...
> ...



Avant de sortir, qu'est-ce qu'il y a après : te faire... ?????


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Avant de sortir, qu'est-ce qu'il y a après : te faire... ?????



une rime avec amitié


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2008)




----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2008)

Ca va mieux Jipé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Moi il me donne même l'impression d'être le seul à aller bien ici


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi il me donne même l'impression d'être le seul à aller bien ici


En plus , il poste  utile 
 
( grace à lui j'ai vu que photobucket hebergeait des gifs, alors que je croyais que les formats etaient uniquement  photos ou videos, décidement Rupert Murdoch-proprio de photobucket-  est dynamique...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca va mieux Jipé ?



Apparemment  ... un rapport avec le nouvel avatar de ch'cadinl'do qui maintenant nous montre ses parties génitales et son trou'dB... ???


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi il me donne même l'impression d'être le seul à aller bien ici



Ouf !


J'ai eu peur.


J'ai cru que tu étais venu nous parler d'amour.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> 
> J'ai eu peur.
> ...


Je serais si mal placé que ça pour en parler ? :mouais:
Y'en a pas pour longtemps, faut juste que Pascal lise ses mp et je vous ennuierai moins


----------



## estomak (28 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>



     

tu le fais comment le smiley?


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu le fais comment le smiley?


La vérité est ailleurs...
Relis le post de pascalformac...



BackCat a dit:


> Je serais si mal placé que ça pour en parler ? :mouais:
> Y'en a pas pour longtemps, faut juste que Pascal lise ses mp et je vous ennuierai moins


:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu le fais comment le smiley?


Il tape ton pseudo, et ça affiche ça tout le temps&#8230; bizarre, hein ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je serais si mal placé que ça pour en parler ? :mouais:
> Y'en a pas pour longtemps, faut juste que Pascal lise ses mp et je vous ennuierai moins



1/ Je serais mal placée pour en parler je crois.. :rose: 

2/ Bah, Pascal est corruptible non ? On peut toujours essayer de faire une contre proposition. 




Prends ça comme une déclaration.. d'utilité publique. (Tu vois, je change toujours aussi souvent d'avis)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Il tape ton pseudo, et ça affiche ça tout le temps bizarre, hein ? :mouais:



  

A noter, que cela fonctionne très bien avec un certain nombre de pseudo des forums MacG...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> 2/ Bah, Pascal est corruptible non ? On peut toujours essayer de faire une contre proposition.




Je suis totalement corruptible : j'attends ta proposition ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis totalement corruptible : j'attends ta proposition ! :love:



ha, ok, c'est beaucoup plus clair du coup... je pensais qu'il était question sur cette page de P77...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis totalement corruptible : j'attends ta proposition ! :love:


Dis oh !!!! 
Méfie-toi, j'en connais qui bossent au rabais, moi !

En attendant, fais pas semblant d'avoir rien reçu !


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis totalement corruptible : j'attends ta proposition ! :love:



dixit le TLF :
Corruptible : [Qualifie un corps, une substance] Susceptible de pourrir, de se décomposer, de se putréfier (cf. corrompre I). Chair, dépouille, matière corruptible. Synon. putrescible.  

   

Ceci dit, la citation qui suit nous ramène au sujet  :

_Pour être corruptible, la chair des femmes et des fleurs n'en charme pas moins les sens_ (A. FRANCE, Révolte anges, 1914, p. 361).


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> A noter, que cela fonctionne très bien avec un certain nombre de pseudo des forums MacG...  :rateau:


Pour les autres ça donne ça:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

oh la zolie callebasse en son panier tressé...
C'est au quai branly?
 

( ie  wanky embankment   )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Note-idée pour un prochain pseudo : Fruit_du_chêne

Ça pourrait le faire au cas où&#8230;


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> En attendant, fais pas semblant d'avoir rien reçu !


 
Comme quoi, je dois avoir quelques arguments


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Plus que ça, sois-en sûre  :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

En attendant, pas plus de proposition que de beurre au L....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ouais ben justement ! N'attends plus


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

Je réfléchis à une proposition digne de votre rang, cher modérateur 
Et compatible avec votre expérience (votre âge diraient certains).

Et puis l'attente, c'est pas si désagréable.




(dites monsieur le Chat, faites gaffe, vous utilisez des smileys comme si vous étiez content d'être là. ça va finir par se voir)


----------



## Lila (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> JEt puis l'attente, c'est pas si désagréable.




...pas trop quand même .....ya la DLC !!!! 

 













...tiens ...une porte  .......!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> (dites monsieur le Chat, faites gaffe, vous utilisez des smileys comme si vous étiez content d'être là. ça va finir par se voir)


Quoi donc ? que je suis content de _vous_ voir ? Allons&#8230; personne n'est dupe et tout le monde le sait


----------



## prasath (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Quoi donc ? que je suis content de _vous_ voir ? Allons personne n'est dupe et tout le monde le sait



Tout le monde ne le savait pas encore... A caractère très informatif ce forum


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Evidemment, ce que je dis ne s'adresse pas à tout le monde. Si certains ne savent pas, c'est qu'ils n'ont aucune raison de le savoir.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Avril 2008)

"bim"

(onomatopé qui signifie un choc, un coup de point dans la gueule de l'apache )


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> "bim"
> 
> (onomatopé qui signifie un choc, un coup de point dans la gueule de l'apache )



Pinaise... 
Alors moi, je m'en vais 24 heures, je reviens sur ce fil, espérant y trouver quelque réconfort, un message d'amour, de paix, d'harmonie entre les peuples Macgéens, et c'est le pugilat ?!  


Les vrais sentiments sont morts, je vous le dis... 



Chuis énervé maintenant, tiens 

_Chzoooiiiiiiouuuww ! _ ( bruit du sabre laser qui s'allume... moi aussi je peux faire des onomatopées :rateau: )

Ca va chier


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je réfléchis à une proposition digne de votre rang, cher modérateur
> Et compatible avec votre expérience (votre âge diraient certains).
> 
> 
> ...




Justement : à mon âge, attendre est risqué ! 

Bon, Chatonounet, je crois que tu vas avoir ce que tu m'as demandé. Parce que la fille qui voulait te racheter en me corrompant passe des plombes a se faire belle, minaude devant le miroir, danse dans le dressing, boude sur son boudoir, se carmine en minaudant et s'épile en piaillant. Et l'heure tourne.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Aaaaaahhh ! Mes arguments ont porté alors ! (comment ça, à gauche ?  )

Merci Pascal


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Aaaaaahhh ! Mes arguments ont porté alors ! (comment ça, à gauche ?  )
> 
> Merci Pascal



Il n'y a pas à dire : c'est quand même plus simple entre mecs. 

Tu vois, même quand on ne parle *que* sexe avec elles, c'est compliqué. Si en plus il faut y glisser une dose plus ou moins importante d'amour, pas besoin de faire un dessin pour comprendre que ca devient vite, très vite soit ingérable, soit chiant ! 

Bon, mais je compte sur toi : tu ne dis rien, hein ?! Comme ca elle va encore me corrompre à mort, et j'espère bien plusieurs fois et dans des tas d'endroits bizarres ! Genre tu lui passe des MP : "Je crois qu'il faudrait que tu graisses l'_appate_ du loup, il n'est pas assez corrompu, là"  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Euh oui mais on&#8230; pour les mp, faudra faire sans moi si tu as bien tout suivi 

Dis moi ? C'est pour quand ?


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> dixit le TLF :
> Corruptible : [Qualifie un corps, une substance] Susceptible de pourrir, de se décomposer, de se putréfier (cf. corrompre I). Chair, dépouille, matière corruptible. Synon. putrescible.



Mais c'est exactement ca ! En gros, je ne suis qu'une tige gorgée de sève qui puise ses ultimes forces érectiles dans la décomposition de mon pauvre corps. Filmée à l'aide d'une caméra ultra rapide, on pourrait la voir onduler, se déployer en palpitations régulières puis tel un constrictor las d'attente vaine, se vouter et espérer le soir, a l'affut d'une chaleur animale et humide...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Note-idée pour un prochain pseudo : Fruit_du_chêne
> 
> Ça pourrait le faire au cas où&#8230;



Une autre idée : "Dès potron minet"  



Amok a dit:


> Mais c'est exactement ca ! En gros, je ne suis qu'une tige gorgée de sève qui puise ses ultimes forces érectiles dans la décomposition de mon pauvre corps. Filmée à l'aide d'une caméra ultra rapide, on pourrait la voir onduler, se déployer en palpitations régulières puis tel un constrictor las d'attente vaine, se vouter et espérer le soir, a l'affut d'une chaleur animale et humide...



Et tu cries par un oeil comme d'autres respirent par les oreilles


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Justement : à mon âge, attendre est risqué !
> 
> Bon, Chatonounet, je crois que tu vas avoir ce que tu m'as demandé. Parce que la fille qui voulait te racheter en me corrompant passe des plombes a se faire belle, minaude devant le miroir, danse dans le dressing, boude sur son boudoir, se carmine en minaudant et s'épile en piaillant. Et l'heure tourne.



Le temps de finir ma teinture et j'arrive.
Prends quelques chips, assieds toi et monte le son.


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2008)

C'est là qu'on parle d'amour, moi j'adore l'amour, c'est beau c'est doux comme un chiffon velleda, ça me rappelle l'odeur des aisselles de ma mère, ça me donne envie de manger des épines et des clous, faudra qu'on puisse tous en avoir de l'amour, et puis après on échangerait même, un peu comme pour les albums panini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi sinon Pauline trouve qu'elle a bon goût, Linda trouve que c'est une belle quéquette, Bérangère la trouve comme il faut (ouai ça veut dire petite ça je sais... :mouais: ) et Mélanie ne sait pas prononcé encore.

Voilà, moi aussi je peux (veux) être romantique.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi sinon Pauline trouve qu'elle a bon goût, Linda trouve que c'est une belle quéquette, Bérangère la trouve comme il faut (ouai ça veut dire petite ça je sais... :mouais: ) et Mélanie ne sait pas prononcé encore.



Ah ben je vois qu'on a des copines en commun.


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Le temps de finir ma teinture et j'arrive.
> Prends quelques chips, assieds toi et monte le son.




20 ou 30 ans avant, je t'aurais répondu qu'il était dommage d'avoir la bouche occupée par des chips en semblable circonstance. Il y a mieux à faire de sa langue que de la surcharger de salin et de morceaux piquants !
Aujourd'hui, c'est affreusement réaliste : comme je n'ai plus de dents, les chips, c'est fini. Un peu de purée, les soirs fastes, un paquet de "gris", un ballon de rouge et j'attends avec impatience le 11 novembre pour revoir mes copains, enfin, ceux qui sont encore capables de tenir la hampe droite face au monument.




Private : Kim, quel phantasme à l'époque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Private : Kim, quel phantasme à l'époque !



Take it easy ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> 20 ou 30 ans avant, je t'aurais répondu qu'il était dommage d'avoir la bouche occupée par des chips en semblable circonstance. Il y a mieux à faire de sa langue que de la surcharger de salin et de morceaux piquants !
> Aujourd'hui, c'est affreusement réaliste : comme je n'ai plus de dents, les chips, c'est fini. Un peu de purée, les soirs fastes, un paquet de "gris", un ballon de rouge et j'attends avec impatience le 11 novembre pour revoir mes copains, enfin, ceux qui sont encore capables de tenir la hampe droite face au monument.
> 
> 
> ...



'Tain&#8230; tu vas me devoir une reconnaissance éternelle toi si tu continues.

J'vais devoir mettre les bouchées doubles pour obtenir gain de cause ! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est là qu'on parle d'amour, moi j'adore l'amour, c'est beau c'est doux comme un chiffon velleda, ça me rappelle l'odeur des aisselles de ma mère, ça me donne envie de manger des épines et des clous, faudra qu'on puisse tous en avoir de l'amour, et puis après on échangerait même, un peu comme pour les albums panini




Et puis on le boirait comme si il était pur et rafraichissant, on s'en giclerait la nuque, et il donnerait de la force. Il laisserait lessivé le matin et le soir, il aurait bon goût comme le galet délicatement posé sur la langue de Pagnol en fugue dans la montagne, il ferait frissonner comme l'orage sur les collines. Il serait beau comme un taureau qui bande juste avant de plier des articulations sous les banderilles, beau comme l'oeil de Huble qui n'existe que pour scruter ce qui n'est pas visible.

Mais rien que pour ca, on ne l'échangerai pas, non. Pour rien d'autre au Monde.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Avril 2008)

J'ai tout lu

Constaté que le géocentrisme n'a pas encore été falsifié de ce côté

Tristes Nombrils


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai tout lu
> 
> Constaté que le géocentrisme n'a pas encore été falsifié de ce côté
> 
> Tristes Nombrils




Tu aurais pu dire, en référence à nos grands auteurs : "Triste Topic" 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Take it easy ?



Oui, c'est une étrange affaire....


----------



## hunjord (28 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> puis après on échangerait même, un peu comme pour les albums panini


Moi j'avais celui de Blanche neige quand j'étais petit.... 
Je me suis recyclé dans l'échange de vignettes depuis...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2008)

Moi, les panini, je les aime qu'avec du fromage et un steack hâché... 

Cela dit, un Panini Blanche Neige, ça doit être savoureux... c'est à la cockaïne ?


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain tu vas me devoir une reconnaissance éternelle toi si tu continues.
> 
> J'vais devoir mettre les bouchées doubles pour obtenir gain de cause ! :mouais:





J'ai déposé les armes, et le reste 


Et puis je dois aller m'occuper de mon nombril.


Bon vent :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Merci Maîtresse :love:
Mais bon&#8230; vu la vitesse à laquelle l'ancien retrouve les commandes ultimes, il se pourrait que tu aies le temps de me parler de ce charmant orifice (au demeurant occulté, mais quand même&#8230


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

hunjord a dit:


> Moi j'avais celui de Blanche neige quand j'étais petit....
> Je me suis recyclé dans l'échange de vignettes depuis...




Ah, le timbre.


Comme l'amour, tu y dépose ta salive, et tu l'appliques sur le papier qui va voyager. Senteurs des centres de tri, papier d'Arménie, encre qui coule sous la pluie battante, gaufrage naturel, déchirure, coupe papier, peu importe la lame pourvu qu'il y ait l'absence.
Ne pas malmener les dents, oblitérer, fente des boîtes. Découverte. Odeur.

Blanche neige, merde. Attends, je fouille à la recherche de la sorcière.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi, les panini, je les aime qu'avec du fromage et un steack hâché...
> 
> Cela dit, un Panini Blanche Neige, ça doit être savoureux... c'est à la cockaïne ?


Intéressant lapsus&#8230; C'est cocaïne en fait.
Mais l'utilisation de la racine "Cock" nous en dit long sur tes loisirs jeune éphèbe


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> J'ai déposé les armes, et le reste



Pourtant j'aime quand vous me menacez du canon, quand vous jouez des orgues de Staline ou de la guerre des étoiles, comme un défilé de missiles sur la place rouge. Guerre glacée comme un stalagmite qui goutte au soleil de la steppe. Et vos restes valent bien des plats réchauffés.




Ca te va, là, le chat ?!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Pile poil. Ton instant est le mien, j'ai fait plus que je ne devais 

La bise à mes amis, et que les autres aillent se faire foutre  (ouais, ça fait un paquet, vous prendrez des tickets, hein ? )

:love:


----------



## hunjord (28 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi, les panini, je les aime qu'avec du fromage et un steack hâché...
> 
> Cela dit, un Panini Blanche Neige, ça doit être savoureux... c'est à la cockaïne ?


Un space panini en effet se decrirait de la sorte.
Mais loin de moi d'avoir voulu dévier du sujet initial....juste rebondi...sur une remarque de JPTK....
C'est décidé ce soir je fais une déclaration d'amour à ma femme....si elle me jette je préserve notre amitié et collectionne les vignettes panini (qu'il ne faut pas manger d'aileurs...) du PSG ou du RC Lens.....après j'irais m'imbiber de la douce odeur des aisselles de mon chat....


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pile poil. Ton instant est le mien, j'ai fait plus que je ne devais
> 
> La bise à mes amis, et que les autres aillent se faire foutre  (ouais, ça fait un paquet, vous prendrez des tickets, hein ? )
> 
> :love:



Reste encore, juste un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Hein ?
Pourquoi ?

T'as des trucs à dire à des gens et que t'oses pas ?
Bon.

:mouais:

Envoie la liste que je me la fade, j'ai du taf en souffrance là


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Hein ?
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> T'as des trucs à dire à des gens et que t'oses pas ?
> ...




Bah non. Rien à dire, mais envie de lire.


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pourtant j'aime quand vous me menacez du canon, quand vous jouez des orgues de Staline ou de la guerre des étoiles, comme un défilé de missiles sur la place rouge. Guerre glacée comme un stalagmite qui goutte au soleil de la steppe. Et vos restes valent bien des plats réchauffés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je les reprendrai. Seulement si le chat reste.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Pas de souci  J'ai un peu commencé là d'ailleurs 

De l'amour en barre ! RIEN QUE ÇA !


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je les reprendrai. Seulement si le chat reste.



Ah ! Cruelle femelle !  

D'un seul coup essayant de retourner la plaque à son avantage ! Toutes les mêmes ! Mais non, ca ne marche pas ! Vous oubliez sans cesse la concurrence, toute repliées que vous êtes sur votre clitoris et pensant qu'il est seul au monde comme un monolithe vers lequel pointent toutes les  lunettes de vision nocturnes !

Viens, mon chat : la nuit tombe et avant que tu ne sois gris, laisse moi une dernière fois admirer ta robe feu !


----------



## hunjord (28 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ! Cruelle femelle !
> Viens, mon chat : la nuit tombe et avant que tu ne sois gris, laisse moi une dernière fois admirer ta robe feu !


Mon chat est un chartreux...donc gris....et tu ne vas pas l'admirer du tout...ah non.... 
En plus il est vierge....


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Intéressant lapsus&#8230; C'est cocaïne en fait.
> Mais l'utilisation de la racine "Cock" nous en dit long sur tes loisirs jeune éphèbe



Coquin... :rose: :love:


Oui, je suis un éphèbe inné, mais pas éphéminé... 





 _Oui, je sais, _"Le calembour est un pet de l'esprit"_ disait Hugo, et je suis pétomane _ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

T'as le même after-chèvre que Pet77 ? C'est ça ?


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Coquin... :rose: :love:
> 
> Oui, je suis un éphèbe inné, mais pas éphéminé...


C'est l'effet minet...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est l'effet minet...



:affraid:

Ce jeu de mots me fait dire non à la drogue...




Et, du même coup, à la prostitution...  



Fini la _cock_ en quelque sorte


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Ce jeu de mots me fait dire non à la drogue...
> 
> ...



plus de cock en stock ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Je le savais.

Si.

Je ne savais juste pas qui le ferait.

Voilà.

C'est fait.


Ben&#8230; même en vrai :

C'est un jeu de mots minable.


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

Je le savais.

Si.

Je ne savais juste pas qui tomberait.

Voilà.

C'est fait.


Ben même apres + de 12000 posts :
y'en a un qui tombe dedans.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je le savais.
> 
> Si.
> 
> ...


T'es en pleine bourre, dis moi !...  :love: 


Alex666 a dit:


> Ben&#8230; même apres + de 12000 posts :
> y'en a un qui tombe dedans.



Ben voilà... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Avril 2008)

Bon quoi qu'il en soit, si vous faites des petits avec l'Amok, vous nous en gardez qq'uns pour faire des expériences dessus... La dernière portée produite &#8212; bien que l'on puisse tout mettre sur le dos de la mère &#8212; à produit un émoi tout particulier en pensant à la réincarnation possible d'un chaînon manquant entre la terre et une autre planète quelconque


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Je le savais.
> 
> Si.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas qui t'inspire, mais tes posts sont de plus en plus beaux. De mieux en mieux construits. Esthétiques, quoi.

C'est beau tout ce beau qui sous-tend ta pensée&#8230; 
On dirait du veau&#8230;

Bon allez les copains.
Sans déc' !!!

Dites le maintenant ! Je me suis fait avoir, c'est ça ? C'est une caméra cachée ?
Y'a quelqu'un qui filme ce que j'écris et tout le monde rigole de moi actuellement ? C'est ça ?


ALLLEZ MEEEEEERDEEEEEE !
C'est dans quoi que je suis tombé-même-après-plus-de-12000-posts ??


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

'Tain !!!
Z'êtes lourds merde !!!


Allez !!! Dites-le, soyez cools !!!
J'ai pas compris la blague, ça peut arriver, merde !!! quoi&#8230;



Z'êtes vraiment des pourris&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ouais bon après l'amour, faut dormir.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

Si faut réfléchir, maintenant.... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais bon après l'amour, faut dormir.


Ah, t'as arrêté de fumer ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi il me donne même l'impression d'être le seul à aller bien ici



Yaisse, he is back :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais bon après l'amour, faut dormir.


Hein ? 

Pff chuis plus habitué moi ! 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah, t'as arrêté de fumer ?


Ça m'en rappelle une, tiens 

- Et toi ? Tu fumes après l'amour ?
- Euh je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé 



gKatarn a dit:


> Yaisse, he is back :love: :love: :love:


Mais naaaaaan !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Par contre tu t'es jamais habitué à multicitation 

Fais gaffe ça revient vite.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça m'en rappelle une, tiens
> 
> - Et toi ? Tu fumes après l'amour ?
> - Euh je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé



Euh, c'est Greg non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça m'en rappelle une, tiens
> 
> - Et toi ? Tu fumes après l'amour ?
> - Euh je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé


 Sonnyboy & le Gang de la pissotière


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Par contre tu t'es jamais habitué à multicitation
> 
> Fais gaffe ça revient vite.


Aucun intérêt. J'aime prendre de la place  

Dans le lit, je dors en diagonale, c'est dire !!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2008)

Bon, on sait tous que les histoires d&#8217;amour finissent mal&#8230;*en général. La pelote du fil est presque déroulée : on y trouve quelques n&#339;uds : j&#8217;espère que vous vous êtes bien amusés &#8211;*je vais chercher mes ciseaux.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Ah !!! Te voilà !

Toi au moins, je sais que tu ne tiendras pas !

Reste branché ! ça va secouer !


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Avril 2008)

Mais heuuuu... j'ai le temps de dire encore une connerie ? 


Bon je reviens, j'ai besoins d'accessoires pour la faire cette connerie... le temps de trouver Kisbizz, la Denise Fabre du Bar MacG, et comme dis la ChatDingue, ça vas secouer


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2008)

On s'est beaucoup aimé ici on dirait ! Y a des petits bout de matériel à protéger le forum partout   Plus de nouvelles de naf5anesten ?


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On s'est beaucoup aimé ici on dirait ! Y a des petits bout de matériel à protéger le forum partout   Plus de nouvelles de naf5anesten ?



Mais c'est vrai ça 

Où peut-il en être dans les méandres tortueux où ses berges affectives se mélangent ?


----------



## mado (29 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah !!! Te voilà !
> 
> Toi au moins, je sais que tu ne tiendras pas !
> 
> Reste branché ! ça va secouer !



C'est une façon de parler d'amour.
Il comprend rien Nephou 

Ou alors vous vouliez un Orangina.
Mais j'ai comme un doute


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais bon après l'amour, faut dormir.



Décidément, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Décidément, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.



que veux tu, "apres" il y a qui ronflents et d'autres qui  recommencent


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2008)

Ou les deux


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Décidément, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.



Chaîne elle ?


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

Elle ? Je ne sais pas. Pas pratiqué.
Moi oui. Toute occasion fait le larron.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> jespère que vous vous êtes bien amusés



Ben... 
Nan. 

Mais ça va, hein, on s'habitue à force.  



Nephou a dit:


> je vais chercher mes ciseaux.



Ah?
Je pensais qu'ils étaient dans un holster plutôt.
Jamais loin, quoi...


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben...
> Nan.
> 
> Mais ça va, hein, on s'habitue à force.
> ...



Toi, je te trouve un peu gonflé de venir poster dans ce fil après le coup navrant du robinet thermostatique de sinistre mémoire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Toi, je te trouve un peu gonflé de venir poster dans ce fil après le coup navrant du robinet thermostatique de sinistre mémoire !



Plus jamais je ne vous ouvrirai mon coeur! 

Vous m'entendez?
*PLUS JAMAIS!!!*


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2008)

Dommage


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Avril 2008)

Désolé, je n'ai pas suivi les derniers épisodes; mais est-ce que l'auteur de ce fil a déclaré sa flamme? S'est-il brûlé? Ou vit-il une belle histoire?


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus jamais je ne vous ouvrirai mon coeur!




J'espère bien : il a fallu ouvrir toutes les fenêtres du bar et créer un courant d'air continu avec la porte pour dissiper l'odeur tenace qui s'en était échappée !
Pour certains modos, ca sentait la litière pas propre, pour d'autres le gazon pourrissant au soleil. Mackie a même émis l'idée d'un rat mort d'indigestion.
Résultat : 4 jours a se geler les noix, au mois de février, tout ca parce que Monsieur Nountchak se posait des questions existentielles sur son cadeau de St Valentin : _Robinet thermostatique ou bouquet de multiprises_ ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Désolé, je n'ai pas suivi les derniers épisodes; mais est-ce que l'auteur de ce fil a déclaré sa flamme? S'est-il brûlé? Ou vit-il une belle histoire?



Son silence est difficile à estimer...
Bon s'il a tout suivi je crains quand même la veste..faudrait voir sur MacBidouille ou Mac4Ever si il est là-bas à la recherche d'autres "conseils"


----------



## Lila (30 Avril 2008)

..... il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il s'était jeté à l'eau ........
...et que :rose: oups ça avait un peu foiré....la belle ne s'attendant pas du tout à cette déclaration....
du coup ..status quo...

....il s'est peut-être jeté à l'eau .....pour de bon :rateau:  

...quand je pense que tout allait si bien avant qu'il ne vous demande conseil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> je vois que j'ai attirer les MACmens
> Je vien juste de retourner de mon rendez vous et voici le bilan:
> Il fesait beau (avous d'imaginez un printemps tunisien) et dans une zone touristique trés belles( PORT EL KANTAWI à sousse) aec la plus belle fille que j'ai vu MAIS j'ai craké est j'ai perdu tout les mots pour lui declarer mon amour,elle etait surpri ,on s'est mis d'accord qu'il faut garder notre amitié et elle a dit qu'elle ne peut rien dire et qu'elle est incapable de reagir ,et moi j'ai senti un peu d'espoir et que je peux arriver à avoir son coeur....
> bahhhh il faut retourner à l'univers MAC non??
> de toute maniere merci à vous tous pour vos conseilles


Page 2 - post n° 30

Depuis, ça tourne dans le vide.


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Avril 2008)

Je lui avait conseillé le viol modéré...  J'espère qu'il n'a pas exagéré...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Page 2 - post n° 30
> 
> Depuis, ça tourne dans le vide.


Déjà que depuis le post 12 de la page 1 c'est pas terrible...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Bof...


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déjà que depuis le post 12 de la page 1 c'est pas terrible...



C'est vrai...comment peut-on tourner, comme ça,  autour du "pot"; pour n'arriver à rien en somme.


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est vrai...comment peut-on tourner, comme ça,  autour du "pot"; pour n'arriver à rien en somme.



Alem peut le confirmer : en Somme, tu peux partir de n'importe où, t'arrives toujours nul part !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....il s'est peut-être jeté à l'eau .....pour de bon :rateau:



Avec des semelles en béton ?


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2008)

Pas besoin...

Il aura été emporté par le poids de toute l'intelligence et le raffinement qui s'échappent de ce fil...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2008)

Oui, Mon Maître


----------



## macaronique (30 Avril 2008)

Il l'a fait à Sousse ? 

Lorsque j'étais à Sousse avec une copine, *tous* les mecs nous ont déclaré leur amour. Dans plusieurs langues. Peut-être que quand c'était finalement à naf5anesten de lui déclarer son amour, elle en avait déjà marre.


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Il l'a fait à Sousse ?
> 
> Lorsque j'étais à Sousse avec une copine, *tous* les mecs nous ont déclaré leur amour. Dans plusieurs langues. Peut-être que quand c'était finalement à naf5anesten de lui déclarer son amour, elle en avait déjà marre.



  
Rien compris, j'ai dû louper qqchose


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2008)

Et donc la question: est-ce qu'elle Sousse? 

ouais, je sais: lamentable. Archi désolé... ->


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et donc la question: est-ce qu'elle Sousse?



T'as encore roulé sous la pluie décapoté toi


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> T'as encore roulé sous la pluie décaloté toi


ça devient de pire en pire ce thread.... 



Sortez couverts


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Avril 2008)

_ I remember jolie demoiselle, the last summer, nous, la tour Eiffel 
I remember comme tu étais belle, so beautiful with your sac Chanel 
Sur les ponts de la Seine, let's do it again, again, again, again, 
You gave me a rendez-vous, what is it? what is it? 

Je le chercher à toi, dans les rues, je ne suis pas venir car tu ne l'es plus 
Je le regarde partout, where are you? My heart is bleeding, Oh I miss you 
L'amour à la française, let's do it again, again, again, again, 
You gave me a rendez-vous 

Et je cours, je cours, je cours, I've lost l'amour, l'amour, l'amour 
Je suis perdu, here without you, and Im crazy, seul à Paris 
Je tu le manque, sans toi I can't, et sous la pluie, I feel sorry 
Champs Elysées, alone, la nuit, le Moulin Rouge, I feel guilty 

Et le soleil est plus brûlant que les oiseaux, et dans le ciel, I miss you so 
A souvenir, a rendez-vous, des fleurs des fleurs des fleurs for you 
Je tu le manque, sans toi I can't, et sous la pluie, I feel sorry 
Je suis perdu here without you, and Im crazy, seul à Paris 

I remember jolie demoiselle, the last summer, comme tu étais belle 
I remember, nous, la tour Eiffel, so beautiful with your sac Chanel 
L'amour à la française, c'est que je t'aime, je t'aime, je t'aime, je t'aime 
I give you a rendez-vous 

Et je cours, je cours, je cours, I've lost l'amour, l'amour, l'amour 
Je suis perdu, here without you and Im crazy, seul à Paris 
Je tu le manque, sans toi I can't et sous la pluie, I feel sorry 
Champs Elysées, alone, la nuit, le Moulin Rouge, I feel guilty 
Et le soleil est plus brûlant que les oiseaux et dans le ciel, I miss you so 
A souvenir, a rendez-vous, des fleurs des fleurs des fleurs for you 
Je tu le manque, sans toi I can't et sous la pluie, I feel sorry 
Je suis perdu here without you _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pile poil. Ton instant est le mien, j'ai fait plus que je ne devais
> 
> La bise à mes amis, et que les autres aillent se faire foutre  (ouais, ça fait un paquet, vous prendrez des tickets, hein ? )
> 
> :love:


Bon dans tout cet amour dégoulinant, je vois qu'on oublie mon problème.

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon dans tout cet amour dégoulinant, je vois qu'on oublie mon problème.
> 
> :mouais:


En fait il devraient te bannir pour 3, 4 jours à chaque fois...  
Ça mettrait de l'animation une fois par semaine; à chacun de tes "retours"... 

=>[] :casse:

_pataper, pataper, Chaton... :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

il n'y en a plus qu'un à en vouloir de l'animation&#8230;

Vous finirez tous dehors aussi de toutes façons


----------



## macaronique (1 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Rien compris, j'ai dû louper qqchose


Ne t'inquiète pas, je ne comprends rien non plus. Mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas, je ne comprends rien non plus. Mais c'est pas grave.



A okai


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> il n'y en a plus qu'un à en vouloir de l'animation
> 
> Vous finirez tous dehors aussi de toutes façons



Demandons l'asile politique sur IF!
Signez la pétition!
Demandez votre naturalisation!


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Demandons l'asile politique sur IF!
> Signez la pétition!
> Demandez votre naturalisation!



est que la bas il parlent d'amour mieux que ici ?


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> est que la bas il parlent d'amour mieux que ici ?




Nous diront qu'ils sont un peu plus scato ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Nous diront qu'ils sont un peu plus scato ...



En tous cas ils sont sûrement pas plus cathos


----------



## macaronique (1 Mai 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Vous finirez tous dehors aussi de toutes façons



Ouaip


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> il n'y en a plus qu'un à en vouloir de l'animation
> 
> Vous finirez tous dehors aussi de toutes façons



Avec la chance de ne jamais revenir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus jamais je ne vous ouvrirai mon coeur!
> 
> Vous m'entendez?
> *PLUS JAMAIS!!!*



Vie de m....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> il n'y en a plus qu'un à en vouloir de l'animation



Mais il y a de l'animation !
De vrais posts.gif - quelques images et à peine fini, on recommence au début.



BackCat a dit:


> Vous finirez tous dehors aussi de toutes façons


Non, non - la commission s'est réunie, la peine est finie, mais il y a des dangereux, on va les garder encore un peu.
Tenter de les soigner.

Sinon, il récidivent...
Et ceux là ne sont pas beau à voir.


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais il y a de l'animation !
> De vrais posts.gif - quelques images et à peine fini, on recommence au début.
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa l'autobiographie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sympa l'autobiographie



Non.
Loto-biographie.

Comme tout le monde, au début, tu coches tes petits numéros d'une main fébrile.
Tu fais valider le truc.
T'attend, les yeux vers les paillettes.

Et, à la fin, t'as loupé la cagnotte.
T'as paumé ton argent pour rien.
Nipe !

Tu t'es fait niqué - dès le premier tirage.
Perdu !

Alors, tu chiffonne ton petit bulletin avec rage, comme si c'était de sa faute.
Et puis voilà.

C'est quoi le sujet ?
L'amour ?
Ah ouais.
Les numéros joker...


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

rien n'est impossible...

trois ans après séparations mon ex et moi sommes bizarrement... très (trop?) proches ces derniers temps...

comme quoi il peut toujours s'accrocher rien n'est perdu


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Loto-biographie.
> Alors, tu chiffonne ton petit bulletin avec rage, *comme si c'était de sa faute.*
> Et puis voilà.
> ...



De toute façon, c'est *toujours* de la faute d'un (v)bulletin.

@ pooley: 'spérons que tu n'aies pas tort....


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> comme quoi il peut toujours s'accrocher rien n'est perdu



J'ai bien connu une moule dont c'était la devise.


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai bien connu une moule dont c'était la devise.



moule de bouchot?


----------



## vleroy (2 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Loto-biographie.
> 
> Comme tout le monde, au début, tu coches tes petits numéros d'une main fébrile.
> ...



c'est la chanson phare de ta nouvelle tournée??


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _ I remember jolie demoiselle, the last summer, nous, la tour Eiffel
> I remember comme tu étais belle, so beautiful with your sac Chanel
> Sur les ponts de la Seine, let's do it again, again, again, again,
> You gave me a rendez-vous, what is it? what is it?
> ...



Il n'y a bien que des Picards (et éventuellement Mackie) pour parler aussi mal à la fois le Français et l'Anglais !


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a bien que des Picards (et éventuellement Mackie) pour parler aussi mal à la fois le Français et l'Anglais !



Pour une fois que c'est pas une histoire de ch'ti...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a bien que des Picards (et éventuellement Mackie) pour parler aussi mal à la fois le Français et l'Anglais !


C'est clair  Faut voir la mère porteuse dont il avait écopé le pauvre, dommage qu'il n'ai rien hérité du père


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2008)

Suffisait d'y penser... Maintenant, l'idée est prise naf5anesten, faut trouver aut' chose sinon ça fait relou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...) cet amour dégoulinant (...)



Amok s'est déjà lâché?
 :love:


----------



## Lila (6 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a bien que des Picards (et éventuellement Mackie) pour parler aussi mal à la fois le Français et l'Anglais !





.....I played yes !!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....I played yes !!!!!!!



Et les insulaires de l'arc antillais !


----------



## electricpolaris (7 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est là qu'on parle d'amour, moi j'adore l'amour, c'est beau c'est doux comme un chiffon velleda, ça me rappelle l'odeur des aisselles de ma mère, ça me donne envie de manger des épines et des clous, faudra qu'on puisse tous en avoir de l'amour, et puis après on échangerait même, un peu comme pour les albums panini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouh là... qui sont ces demoiselles...?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Mai 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> ouh là... qui sont ces demoiselles...?


des chimères ou des gargouilles, probablement


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2008)

"_L'amour, c'est un c&#339;ur avec du poil autour_"

D'après Brigitte bardot.

"_L'amour, c'est du poil avec un c&#339;ur_"

Gribouille.

"_L'amour, c'est du poil_"

Melounette

"_L'amour, c'est un c&#339;ur_"

Kissbiz

"_L'amour, c'est des intestins avec un homme autour_"

Web'O Sister.

"_L'amour, c'est un sexe avec un petit cerveau_"

Odré.


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

J'ajouterais que les départements de recherches et développement de jouets coquins s'en inspirent fortement


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2008)

"_L'amour, c'est un jouet coquin qui m'inspire fortement_"

La Mouette.

"_L'amour, c'est coquin_"

L'écrieur.

"_L'amour, c'est une fille qui me supporte_"

Alem / l'Amok, et quelques milliers d'autres.


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

Je note, je note ..
Je développe un truc avec la SDK de Apple pour l'iPhone en raport avec l'amour ( c'est vendeur comme terme)
Terrible, faut juste augmenter la taille de ça ( vers la pointe du crayon, c'est le vibreur d'un iPhone ) et le gadget sera terrible ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "_L'amour, c'est un sexe avec un petit cerveau_"
> 
> Odré.



Petit cerveau soit mais avec deux hémisphères bien distincts et de la taille de balles de ping pong !  



Amok a dit:


> "_L'amour, c'est une fille qui me supporte_"
> 
> Alem / l'Amok, et quelques milliers d'autres.



Tout dépend du QI, remarque.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout dépend du QI, remarque.



il faudrait qu'il soit plus proche de zero ou 150 ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

C'est surtout le degré d'inconscience..
L'autre soir j'ai vu Madame Johnny à la télé ( oui l'idole des jeunes) je ne sais toujours pas si c'est une extrème intelligence incompréhensible pour un simple mortel, ou un QI négatif ...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

Amok, je ne savais pas qu'on avait couché ensemble.


----------



## macaronique (9 Mai 2008)

Au cur de l'amour, c'est à poil ?


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "_L'amour, c'est un jouet coquin qui m'inspire fortement_"
> 
> La Mouette.
> 
> ...





un melange des 3 serait vraiment super ..... 
on le fabriques et surtout où on les achetes  ces mecs ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

J'ai cru comprendre que c'était des fins de stock disponibles parfois en fin d'année


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était des fins de stock disponibles parfois en fin d'année



faut comprendre que c'est un  cadeau a s'offrir pour Noel ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Non une liquidation


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Mai 2008)

judicieuse?
moi, en tout cas, je ne partage pas. Fini les eparpillements.


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Amok, je ne savais pas qu'on avait couché ensemble.



..tu devrais t'en souvenir .....ça fait toujours mal au cul le matin !!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2008)

C'est beau l'amour


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2008)

Les chinois en prevision des JO commencent aussi a placarder des infos sur les comportements a adopter, mais aussi a ce qu'il faut faire lorsqu'on se becotte sur les bancs publiques, bancs publiques ...






Je pensais les chinois(es) assez prudes dans la majorite, mais faut croire 
qu'a Shanghai c'est pas le cas.​


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Mai 2008)

Zut.


----------



## kitetrip (16 Mai 2008)

*Tu aimes la franchise alors que tu te construit ta carapace

Tu veux tout et son inverse

Tu voudrais qu'on comble tes envies mais tu ne dis rien

Tu veux manger sans grossir

Tu sais ce que tu refuses mais pas ce que tu accepteras

Tu veux grandir mais pas vieillir

Tu aimes la mode mais ne veut pas qu'on te traite de fashion

Tu détestes mais finis par aimer

Tu veux un mec qui fait bien l'amour mais qui ne soit pas sortir avec pleins de meufs avant

Tu veux un grand méchant avec les autres et un nounours avec toi

Tu veux qu'on t'écoute mais pas qu'on résolve tes problèmes

Tu veux maigrir mais sans effort

Tu veux qu'on te laisse seule mais pas qu'on t'abandonne

Tu veux faire la fête mais pas les cernes du lendemain

Tu veux un, on t'en donne pour deux, tu réclames trois

Tu veux conduire mais pas faire les créneaux

Tu aimes la vérité mais pas celle qui blesse*



*Tu veux qu'on te comprenne mais tu ne te comprends pas toi-même*


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mai 2008)

Tu es une chieuse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu es une chieuse...



Tu es une femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> *Tu, tu, tu, tu turlututu chapeau pointu*



Mais...

A qui tu parles, toi ?


----------



## kitetrip (16 Mai 2008)

A elle.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Ah ouais.
Connais pas.

Elle est sur MacG ?


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu es une chieuse...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es une femme ?



Bon, on ne va pas non plus faire le tour du dictionnaire des synonymes, hein ?!


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> *
> Tu veux tout et son inverse
> 
> Tu voudrais qu'on comble tes envies mais tu ne dis rien
> ...



celles-ci suffisent largement , pas la peine d'en rajouter  ...merci


----------



## Lila (17 Mai 2008)

*À POIL !!!!!!​*
qui est le seul vrai cri d'amour des hommes !!!! 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)

T'es certain ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais.
> Connais pas.
> 
> Elle est sur MacG ?


Ce serait mieux, sinon le message risque de moins bien passer.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juillet 2008)

moi je ne veux plus parler d'amour , cette belle connerie qui m'a fait tellemen souffir , tellement pleurer ....j'avais decidé de me comporter comme un mec .... je mettais  immediatement les points sur les i : pas de sentiments, pas de futur possible .... rien a faire, il faut croire que les roles se sont inversé , maintenant ce sont les mecs qui tombent amoureux au premier regard ...
je lui a promis de le voir encore une fois , une derniere fois , pour son anniversaire ... demain ....

pourquoi il fallait qu'il m'envoie cela ? 



> Comment te dire que je n'aime pas les "dernières fois" ,
> Comment te dire que dans ce royaume , je n'serai jamais "Roi"...
> Comment te dire ?
> Comment te dire que pour ça , serai sans fois ni loi,
> ...




decidement non, je ne me comportera plus comme un mec , faire souffrire gratuitement ...
je suis mal pour lui ...  je me sens coupable malgré tout , malgré que j'ai joué carte sur table immediatement , sans faux semblant, sans donner aucun espoir 

ce n'est pas le premier .... mais surement le dernier .... j'arrete tout...  je ne suis pas un homme mais une femme  ....et tampi si la prochaine fois je tombera amoureuse et l'autre pas


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi je ne veux plus parler d'amour , cette belle connerie qui m'a fait tellemen souffir , tellement pleurer ....j'avais decidé de me comporter comme un mec .... je mettais  immediatement les points sur les i : pas de sentiments, pas de futur possible .... rien a faire, il faut croire que les roles se sont inversé , maintenant ce sont les mecs qui tombent amoureux au premier regard ...
> je lui a promis de le voir encore une fois , une derniere fois , pour son anniversaire ... demain ....
> 
> pourquoi il fallait qu'il m'envoie cela ?
> ...



les romantiques sont de retour


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi......../........ et l'autre pas


un commentaire sur un seul aspect de ce message:
la citation

ben dis donc j'espere que celui qui t'a écrit cela ( en theorie à toi seule)

1-  n'a pas le web
2-  ne ne fréquente pas les forums et ne connait pas ton pseudo 

Parce que sinon  voir son courrier *privé et intime *, cité en public, exposé aux yeux du monde entier, ca lui ferait un choc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

En même temps, il assisterait à une jolie prise de conscience...


----------



## estomak (7 Juillet 2008)

moi (si j'ai bien compris le sens du thread) j'aime pas trop l'amour, je trouve ça trop psycho. je préfère les relations basées sur l'amitié. c'est plus durable.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

....:hein::mouais:...


Mais encore? 

je préfère un tracteur, c'est moins psycho qu'une ferrari...

relations sur l'amitié qui sont plus durables...
il faudra que tu trouves un moyen de voir que les relations avec de l'amour sont plus durables en s'y prenant de la bonne manière...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2008)

Clair.
Faut contracter le périnée juste quand il faut.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> il faudra que tu trouves un moyen de voir que les relations avec de l'amour sont plus durables en s'y prenant de la bonne manière...



Ou du bon côté...?


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou du bon côté...?



...Multiples interprétations possibles... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ...Multiples interprétations possibles... :rateau:



J'avais mal lu "interprétations"...


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais mal lu "interprétations"...



Qu'avais-tu donc lu?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

la charte ne m'autorise pas à te répondre...





et je ne veux pas me prendre les doigts dans la charte...


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la charte ne m'autorise pas à te répondre...



Bah tiens...:rateau:

Je m'en étais douté.

Mais la charte ne s'applique qu'aux messages publics... 



:modo: Big Brother is watching you :modo: :modo:
il est vrai que c'est un terrain glissant...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2008)

Ah Gainsbarre...
_je vais et je viens et je me retiens..
( à cause de la charte bien sûr)
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

t'as la version moins classe aussi:
Si tu avances quand je recule...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> moi (si j'ai bien compris le sens du thread) j'aime pas trop l'amour, je trouve ça trop psycho. je préfère les relations basées sur l'amitié. c'est plus durable.



Moi pas : je préfère les relations basées sur le cul. Surement une question d'expérience. 

Ca dure moins longtemps, peut être, mais c'est quand même un peu meilleur.:rose:


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est sûr que c'est autrement plus stable quand on est assis.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est autrement plus stable quand on est assis.



Ca évite surtout de tomber de haut ! Assis, tu gagnes de bonnes dizaines de cms. Et tu te fatigues moins pour rien !


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ca évite surtout de tomber de haut ! *Assis, tu gagnes de bonnes dizaines de cms*. Et tu te fatigues moins pour rien !



....t'as les cannes courtes toi .....

...en attendant une bonne histoire de cul qui dure, c'est pas mal non plus !!!!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moi pas : je préfère les relations basées sur le cul. Surement une question d'expérience.
> 
> Ca dure moins longtemps, peut être, mais c'est quand même un peu meilleur.:rose:




Parle pour toi. C'est pas parce que tu gardes des relents d'éjac. prec., que tu manques cruellement d'imagination, et que tu deviens mou au bout de quelques mois que les autres n'ont pas le droit de bander pour la même pendant des années !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moi pas : je préfère les relations basées sur le cul. Surement une question d'expérience.
> 
> Ca dure moins longtemps, peut être, mais c'est quand même un peu meilleur.:rose:


surtout à Athenes


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parle pour toi. C'est pas parce que tu gardes des relents d'éjac. prec., que tu manques cruellement d'imagination, et que tu deviens mou au bout de quelques mois que les autres n'ont pas le droit de bander pour la même pendant des années !





pascalformac a dit:


> surtout à Athenes



Voilà : tant que je n'aurais pas eu mon Grec, ca n'ira pas !


----------



## dool (8 Juillet 2008)

en sandwich ?


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

dool a dit:


> en sandwich ?


un gyros à la lapine? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2008)

dool a dit:


> en sandwich ?



toi, tu FETA comique... 







je suis loin et je vous demande pardon pour ce jeu de mot foireux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....t'as les cannes courtes toi .....
> 
> ...en attendant une bonne histoire de cul qui dure, c'est pas mal non plus !!!!!!






l'écrieur a dit:


> Parle pour toi. C'est pas parce que tu gardes des relents d'éjac. prec., que tu manques cruellement d'imagination, et que tu deviens mou au bout de quelques mois que les autres n'ont pas le droit de bander pour la même pendant des années !



À croire que vous êtes deux sous le képi


----------



## estomak (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parle pour toi. C'est pas parce que tu gardes des relents d'éjac. prec., que tu manques cruellement d'imagination, et que tu deviens mou au bout de quelques mois que les autres n'ont pas le droit de bander pour la même pendant des années !



bah il a un peu raison quand meme. Au bout de quelques semaines, voire parfois, quelques jours de vie commune, le désir s'émousse, l'affection se rouille.
T'as beau avoir l'imagination, varier la vitesse ou changer la station de l'autoradio, quand t'as parcouru un amour  de long en large, au bout d'un certain temps, tu t'endors presque la main sur le volant.
c'est l'accident quoi!
Sortie de piste. Brancard et béquille.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Hum...

L'amour, c'est comme les lieux communs, on les redécouvre à chaque fois avec le même émerveillement et la même sensation d'universalité de son petit cas particulier.

C'est beau.

Ou pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> bah il a un peu raison quand meme. Au bout de quelques semaines, voire parfois, quelques jours de vie commune, le désir s'émousse, l'affection se rouille.



Mais qui te parles de vie commune et d'affection ? On parle de CUL !!

Et là, l'imagination, tu l'as, ou pas.


----------



## Chaïtan (8 Juillet 2008)

Surtout que la vie commune n'est pas forcément une variable nécessaire. Ni dans le cul, ni dans l'amour. Dans le cul avec ou sans amour. Dans l'amour avec ou sans cul. On a fait le tour là non ?!


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

Chaïtan a dit:


> Surtout que la vie commune n'est pas forcément une variable nécessaire. Ni dans le cul, ni dans l'amour. Dans le cul avec ou sans amour. Dans l'amour avec ou sans cul. On a fait le tour là non ?!




...t'es pas hors charte là ????


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

Chaïtan a dit:


> Surtout que la vie commune n'est pas forcément une variable nécessaire. Ni dans le cul, ni dans l'amour. Dans le cul avec ou sans amour. Dans l'amour avec ou sans cul. On a fait le tour là non ?!



Est-ce qu'on a fait le tour ? Je sais pas. Tourne-toi, pour voir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...t'es pas hors charte là ????



Les voies qui mènent à la charte sont parfois obscures


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les voies qui mènent à la charte sont parfois obscures



...._impénétrables_ est le mot qui convient à la circonstance....la notion de ....

...c'est de cela qu'il s'agit en définitif en amour ...la pénétration...du coeur et de l'âme de l'autre, notre propre capacité à être pénétré par l'autre, à s'imprégner de la différence.....

...et là , malgrè tous les efforts de tous les pervers présents ...je ne suis pas hors charte !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2008)

Yen a qu'un de pervers ici.
C'est l'écrieur.


Et ça, depuis le début je l'ai vu.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yen a qu'un de pervers ici.
> C'est l'écrieur.
> 
> 
> Et ça, depuis le début je l'ai vu.


Poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On parle de CUL !!


 


Chaïtan a dit:


> On a fait le tour


 


tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...


 
Tout ça, tous ces efforts, toute cette salive numérique, tous ces bits allègrement alignés au garde à vous, tout ça uniquement pour révéler que vous possedez des poils autour du cul...

N'est-ce pas quelque peu dérisoire ?


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yen a qu'un de pervers ici.
> C'est l'écrieur.
> 
> 
> Et ça, depuis le début je l'ai vu.




...




C'est quoi la perversité, être convaincu que la fin justifie les moyens ?
Ou bien c'est de placer le cul au dessus de toutes les valeurs morales ?
:style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...
> C'est quoi la perversité, être convaincu que la fin justifie les moyens ?
> Ou bien c'est de placer le cul au dessus de toutes les valeurs morales ?
> :style:



En bref, tu avances cul par dessus tête, en faisant le poirier, pour regarder sous les jupes des filles


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui mais sur la commode ou sur le buffet Henri IV?


----------



## estomak (8 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout ça, tous ces efforts, toute cette salive numérique, tous ces bits allègrement alignés au garde à vous, tout ça uniquement pour révéler que vous possedez des poils autour du cul...
> 
> N'est-ce pas quelque peu dérisoire ?




c'est ce qu'on apelle de la philosophie de "_trou de balle_".

Mais quoi!...
apres tout rien n'interdit de contempler le monde _ dans son fondement_.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> apres tout rien n'interdit de contempler le monde _ dans son fondement_.



Comme ça ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...blablabla...


L'homme aux 10 000 signets....


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comme ça ?



Ou comme ça.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Juillet 2008)

je reporte ici ce que j'ai trouvé chez le smiley 




mado a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce truc rouge qui s'envole ?
> 
> Pour une (rare) fois, je pense comme l'Amok  Le coeur et le cul c'est pas nécessairement (au sens mathématique) le meilleur cocktail.
> 
> ...




je laisse les tartines a l'ecrieur a rezba et au loup où je  serai curiose de les voir developper la dessus ...

... et pour moi le moment est a  : pas de coeur , pas de cul , pas de math ni de cocktail :

les uns sans les autres c'est bof , on etaint une soif momentanée avec de l'eau et meme si elle est petillante ellle est et reste  que de l'eau  ....   plate et sans gout au final .

les uns avec les autres c'est enivrante , mieux que l'eau ... mais quand l'effet de l'alcool est passé ne reste que le mal de crane  .... mon  tube d'aspirine  est vide et mon pharmacien est parti a la retraite  .


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2008)

Ni eau, ni alcool pour le cocktail. Juste de l'huile..


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ni eau, ni alcool pour le cocktail. Juste de l'huile..



heu... tu le prends comment le cocktail, toi? :mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2008)

Allongée.
A température plus qu'ambiante.


----------



## Hurrican (9 Juillet 2008)

Et avec l'huile de massage si j'ai bien compris. :love:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Juillet 2008)

il est où mon kiné privé ?


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ni eau, ni alcool pour le cocktail. Juste de l'huile..


et ton huile, tu l'achètes où ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et ton huile, tu l'achètes où ?


cadeau de Bébert le garagiste
 huile de vidange? 
Certainement pas 
huile de massage qui lui est refilée par Raoul  le kiné( son mec )
car Bébert  est... amant de masseur


oh en off topic 
découvert  une chanson bidesque(sur Bide&Musique  bien sûr)
 Mathieu: Le mari de ma sur est masseur
aux jeux de mots approximatifs assez grandioses


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2008)

Ben t'es passée trop tard, j'étais parti.  :rose: :love:
On a dit un massage Californien c'est çà ?


----------



## kisbizz (14 Juillet 2008)

pas d'huile et surtout  pas des kinés : 
un en vacances , un trop collant , un autre trop marié  

où trouver le *Bon* kiné ?


----------



## vousti (14 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pas d'huile et surtout  pas des kinés :
> un en vacances , un trop collant , un autre trop marié
> 
> où trouver le *Bon* kiné ?



toi, tu as besoin d un ouikennde a la campagne


----------



## Hurrican (14 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> où trouver le *Bon* kiné ?



Dans le Jura ?  
Et en plus, mon huile de massage est parfumée au agrumes, c'est très agréable. :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (14 Juillet 2008)

vousti a dit:


> toi, tu as besoin d un ouikennde a la campagne



 il y a 1h j'etais pas loin et  j'ai faillit l'appeler mon ami qui m'heberge les week-end quand ...tout ne tourne pas rond 

fin du mois , surement , j'ira le voir ....
quand je sera en congè et apres le depart de maman et fiston qui sont chez moi en ce moment :love:



edit : hurri, t'as deja du boulot non ?  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> edit : hurri, t'as deja du boulot non ?  :love:


Moi ? 
Heu, ben disons que hier quand j'ai posté, j'en avais plus. 
Mais à 2h00 ce matin j'ai reçu une visite et du coup, depuis oui, j'ai à nouveau du boulot. :rateau: :rose:
Mais c'est pas grave, je veux bien te masser quand même. Surtout si tu me le demandes de ta voix chaude. :love:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> edit : hurri, t'as deja du boulot non ?  :love:





Hurrican a dit:


> Mais c'est pas grave, je veux bien te masser quand même. Surtout si tu me le demandes de ta voix chaude. :love:


ca va là?
On ne dérange pas?
Sinon vous le dites hein?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca va là?
> On ne dérange pas?
> Sinon vous le dites hein?



Si t'es gêné, tu tournes la tête ou tu sors.


----------



## kisbizz (15 Juillet 2008)

mais non , il n'est pas gené mais seulement jaloux le tres beau pascal 

tampi pour lui, il n'avait que a le proposer avant !!!:love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais non , il n'est pas gené mais seulement jaloux le tres beau pascal


 hihihi
--
nan nan



> tampi pour lui, il n'avait que a le proposer avant !!!


y a l'autre possibilité 
qui marche dans le commerce par exemple

Un exemple au pif :coiffeur 
t'as un coiffeur A
la cliente chipotte : _oui mais votre teinture est chère  chez B C et D c'est moins cher_
coiffeur A: _c'est possible chère Mâdâme_

Et quelques temps plus tard la cliente après  quelques décapages severes chez B C D etc
revient voir A

autre exemple au pif 
ca marche aussi pour les seches cheveux et autres  lisseurs
on peut tester le "sans marque" mais...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2008)

Hé ho Pascal, c'est quoi cette forme de dénigrement de la concurrence là ! 
Je te permets pas de critiquer mes compétences ! 
J'ai des clients satisfaites qui peuvent prouver mon savoir-faire ! :rose:
Je fais dans le service 3 étoiles moi mossieur !  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Hé ho Pascal, c'est quoi cette forme de dénigrement de la concurrence là !


quel dénigrement ? Je n'ai même jamais parlé de toi



> Je te permets pas de critiquer mes compétences !


jamais évoquées

pour reprendre l'exemple du coiffeur  
Si coiffeur A est bon , ca n'empêche aucunement que coiffeur H soit bon aussi
Après c'est à la clientèle de voir



> J'ai des clients satisfaites qui peuvent prouver mon savoir-faire ! :rose:


que des clientes?
--
si c'est le cas tu risques, venant d'un mec,  la plainte pour "refus de service" 
je te raconte pas l'impact sur la perte de clientèle ,  bouche à oreilles...
A éviter


> Je fais dans le service 3 étoiles moi mossieur !  :love:


hummm
Ca c'est pas forcement un atout et vaut mieux pas s'en vanter

j'explique
Si  la massée voit des étoiles ( même 3) c'est un TRES mauvais signe, et un masseur A FUIR


*edit*
merci à K*
(je respecte l'anonymat  )
pour ton adorable coup de boule qui vient d'arriver


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2008)

Pas de dénigrement ? je cite :


pascalformac a dit:


> Et quelques temps plus tard la cliente après  quelques décapages severes chez B C D etc
> revient voir A
> 
> ...on peut tester le "sans marque" mais...



le etc... signifie donc E, F, G et *H* ! 

Oui je n'ai que des clientes. Les hommes aiment moins mes "spécialités" (et moi je suis contre ).

Et aucune cliente ne pars sonnée de chez moi !  (Notez que je peux aussi fournir le travail à domicile. :rose: )
La tête qui tourne, les jambes flageolantes, d'accord, mais çà c'est normal, c'est l'effet "détente". :love:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pas de dénigrement ? je cite :
> 
> 
> le etc... signifie donc E, F, G et *H* !


 ce qui même là n'était pas du dénigrement , mais description d'une réalité
Sauf exception le client se dirige vers ce que lui pense etre le mieux ( il peut se tromper mais c'est annexe)


> (et moi je suis contre ).


ca me rappele l'expression
 je ne n'ai rien contre ( les femmes) d'ailleurs je suis tout contre

Bedos? Coluche?Guitry?



> La tête qui tourne, les jambes flageolantes, d'accord, mais çà c'est normal, c'est l'effet "détente". :love:


hummm  sceptique
Pas sur tes capacités , sur le protocole 
Une bonne séance  finit par  une phase de sortie de séance pour pouvoir bien redémarrer la suite de la journée ( ca peut même etre tout simplement  quelques minutes  allongé sans bouger )

( oui il m'arrive d'être serieux, parfois)


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hummm  sceptique
> Pas sur tes capacités , sur le protocole
> Une bonne séance  finit par  une phase de sortie de séance pour pouvoir bien redémarrer la suite de la journée ( ca peut même etre tout simplement  quelques minutes  allongé sans bouger )


Chacun sa méthode. Moi en général on est allongés beaucoup plus que "quelques minutes". T'es trop rapide mon gars !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

c'est bien ce que je pensais, on parle pas de la même chose 

 ou
>
>
 on n'est pas dans la même catégorie


( ce qui revient au même )


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juillet 2008)

bon, oki , je vais tester dans les 2 categories alors 


a bientot pour le resultat ...des que j'ai pris rdv 





ps: hurri, il faudrait me faire remarcher aussi les touhes <wxc


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2008)

Et pas la touche "mute" ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juillet 2008)

bah , non, elle là a ehappé au afé


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2008)

Café ? 
Mais comment vous vous débrouillez ? Mon clavier n'a jamais bu de café en 25 ans d'informatique. :rateau:

Bah y a pas 50 solutions. 
Avec un couteau plat tu fais sauter les touches (tu repères leur emplacement avant, hein).
Tu nettoies avec un coton tige et de l'alcool (à 70° ou 90°).
Tu remontes les touches (en suivant les notes que tu dois avoir prise).
Si c'est juste çà, tant mieux :love: (c'est souvent çà d'ailleurs  ), si les contacts sont nazes... :hein:

Bon je serais en congé à partir de mercredi prochain.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Café ?
> Mais comment vous vous débrouillez ? Mon clavier n'a jamais bu de café en 25 ans d'informatique. :rateau:
> 
> Bah y a pas 50 solutions.
> ...



Ah, moi le mien a pris un coup de Gevray Chambertin. Il a beaucoup moins apprécié que moi. :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2008)

GevrEy-Chambertin s'il te plaît. 
Sinon, c'est que tu t'es fait avoir.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ni eau, ni alcool pour le cocktail. Juste de l'huile..



L'inconvénient avec l'alcool c'est que le lendemain tu sais pas si c'était du sérieux ou pas :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Café ?
> Mais comment .....et tralalà tecnique.





voilà!!!  on commence a parler d'amour et on fini pour parler tecnique  


ben sinon, deja fait le trallala , mais pas nettoyeé a l'alcool , maman cherie m'a nettoyé les touches avec ...sa vaisselle :rateau::rateau:

j'ai meme reussi a demonter la partie inferieure et que meme je peux te dire que il en a des vis tres tres tres petite qui tiennent le circuit 

mais bon..... rien, nada, mortes les sont et mortes sont resté ces touches

sinon, tu sais moi j'arrose tout au café donc il fallait bien que un jour le clavier en puisse y profiter aussi , surtout que celui de maman est vraiment bon :love:


et si maintenant on revient a l'amour ? 
il y a quoi comme nouveté a l'horizon ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà!!!  on commence a parler d'amour et on fini pour parler tecnique


Moi j'obéis toujours aux jolies femmes quand elles me posent une question. :rose:

Alors, tu préfères un petit diner à deux, suivi d'une ballade au clair de lune près de l'eau, afin de voir la lumière des étoiles se refléter dans des yeux (que tu as forts beaux ma foi :rose ? :love:
Un ciné, ou une soirée au pub irlandais ? Tu choisis...


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juillet 2008)

et pourquoi pas le tout ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2008)

Gourmande ! :love:
Ok... Cà va être long comme soirée, mais ma foi çà ne sera pas ennuyeux !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> , suivi d'une ballade au clair de lune près de l'eau, afin de voir la


 soirée d'été
 bzzzzz moustiques 







ou pour une protection élégante y a ca


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

Excusez-moi de revenir dans cette belle discussion qui avait, ma foi, fort bien évolué.
Sans en faire une tartine, ma transalpine chérie, je me permets de te faire remarquer que ce que le camarade H te propose (et il est au demeurant dépositaire d'un certain label de qualité), n'est rien de moins que de la technique aussi.
Il t'appâte avec une technique éprouvée, sans grande originalité, mais adaptable à de nombreuses situations, et dont les évaluations sont largement positives dès l'instant qu'elle est maniée avec dextérité.
Ce qui en soit est une marque de bonne fabrique.
Mais cela reste de la technique. Pas besoin de faire dans l'épate.
Car avant de manger les pâtes, il faut les cuisiner.

Il y a mille manière de manger, et tu ne sais jamais à l'avance quelle est celle qui te fera grimper au rideau du palais.

L'essentiel, c'est d'essayer.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Car avant de manger les pâtes, il faut les cuisiner.


Pour ce qui est des pâtes, et notre amie le sait très bien, je les prépare amoureusement, avec une préparation à base de tomates et de basilic du jardin. :love:
Parfois j'y rajoute des rondelles d'aubergines grillées. 
Le parfum de l'authentique est incomparable ! :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

> Parfois j'y rajoute des rondelles d'aubergines grillées.


Ah et tu les grilles comment?
( attention question piège )


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah et tu les grilles comment?
> ( attention question piège )


Dans de l'huile d'olive que je parfume moi même avec du thym, du laurier et du romarin. :bebe:
Parfois au barbecue, après les avoir juste trempées dans l'huile. Ce qui sera le cas ce soir !


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

C'est tout ? Tomates, basilic, rondelles d'aubergines grillées ?
Jamais autrement ?
Note, ça à l'air délicieux, hein !
Mais c'est ce que je disais. Une recette éprouvée, du savoir-faire, bref, une affaire qui marche, tranquilou, sans histoire, on connait le début et la fin, y'a pas de tunnel au milieu.



Tiens, les dernières de ma tablée, c'était ragout de petit poulpe au vin rouge, fleur d'origan et sariette fraiche, poivres, moules, et palourdes. Des _penne_ _allo scoglio _simples et efficaces.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

Cà va transformer ce fil en spécial cuisine, mais remarque je suis pas contre un peu de cuisine au milieu de l'amour non plus ! Cà donne faim des fois. 
Bien évidemment que j'ai des tas de recettes, mais celle-ci très simple, est l'une de mes favorites. Pas de chichi, de l'authentique, bref du plaisir. 
Mais ton poulpe, je suis pas contre !   Même si j'ai plus l'habitude de le manger grillé avec des poivrons, des pommes de terre et des olives (à la portugaise en fait).


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Dans de l'huile d'olive que je parfume moi même avec du thym, du laurier et du romarin. :bebe:
> Parfois au barbecue, après les avoir juste trempées dans l'huile. Ce qui sera le cas ce soir !


ouais ... c'est ce que je craignais
donc ce ne sont pas des aubergines grillées 
mais une éponge à huile qu'on fait griller

( c'est néanmoins délicieux)


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouais ... c'est ce que je craignais
> donc ce ne sont pas des aubergines grillées
> mais une éponge à huile qu'on fait griller


Il suffit au lieu de les laisser tremper, de badigeonner les tranches d'aubergine, avec un pinceau, pour éviter qu'elles "pompent".


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, les dernières de ma tablée, c'était ragout de petit poulpe au vin rouge, fleur d'origan et sariette fraiche, poivres, moules, et palourdes. Des _penne_ _allo scoglio _simples et efficaces.



Comment faire "revenir le pêne" ou la première leçon des "plaisirs de bouche"


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Cà va transformer ce fil en spécial cuisine, mais remarque je suis pas contre un peu de cuisine au milieu de l'amour non plus ! Cà donne faim des fois.



Pas que. Moi, cuisiner, ça me donne envie de b...



> Bien évidemment que j'ai des tas de recettes, mais celle-ci très simple, est l'une de mes favorites. Pas de chichi, de l'authentique, bref du plaisir.
> Mais ton poulpe, je suis pas contre !   Même si j'ai plus l'habitude de le manger grillé avec des poivrons, des pommes de terre et des olives (à la portugaise en fait).



Voilà, le mot est laché. Habitude, ennemie du désir !


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voilà, le mot est laché. Habitude, ennemie du désir !


Ne confonds pas avec routine ! 
On refera plus souvent ce qu'on aime, et par définition, cela est donc une habitude.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on répète tout le temps la même chose. Disons simplement que c'est celle qui revient le plus souvent. 
Bon, faut que je découpe le lapin aussi. Je vais le faire mariner toute la nuit avec huile d'olive, thym et piment d'espelette, et demain, je le prépare à la moutarde (crème fraiche, moutarde à l'ancienne, laurier et un peu de cidre). Quelques pommes de terres sautées, une bonne salade, et c'est le bonheur sans trop d'efforts (suis en vacances hein, vais pas faire des trucs compliqués !  ).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Vous livrez aussi ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Cà va transformer ce fil en spécial cuisine, mais remarque je suis pas contre un peu de cuisine au milieu de l'amour non plus !


pour moi c'est lié !
Et je parle de divers formes d'amour, pas que les galipettes
D'ailleurs on sent vite la difference entre un mets élaboré par un vrai cuisinier ( pro , famille, ami -amie ou copain copine)  et un banal "fabricant de plat"qui  agrège " sans âme" avec un oeil sur l'horloge en comptant les minutes restant avant de se tirer


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais c'est ce que je disais. Une recette éprouvée, du savoir-faire, bref, une affaire qui marche, tranquilou, sans histoire, on connait le début et la fin, y'a pas de tunnel au milieu.


 
Je ne suis pas d'accord... La recette peut être connue et maîtrisée mais déboucher sur quelques surprises... Prends quelques tomates bien mures, un peu de basilic, huile d'olive, sel, poivre. Tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique et banal, non ?

A celà tu rajoutes un effleurement dans la nuque, des regards qui se croisent, de doux silences...

La fin n'est pas connue avant 




l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, les dernières de ma tablée, c'était ragout de petit poulpe au vin rouge, fleur d'origan et sariette fraiche, poivres, moules, et palourdes. Des _penne_ _allo scoglio _simples et efficaces.


 
Si tu pouvais passer dans mon bureau, faut qu'on parle :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J
> Si tu pouvais passer dans mon bureau, faut qu'on parle :love:



...ahhhhh les vertus des fruits de mer ....:love:


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ahhhhh les vertus des fruits de mer ....:love:


 
Oui c'est bcp plus intéressant qu'un sandwich au jambon sur une terrasse balayée par le vent à l'automne...


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oui c'est bcp plus intéressant qu'un sandwich au jambon sur une terrasse balayée par le vent à l'automne...




........quel manque d'imagination ....alors qu'une bonne levrette en bord de falaise, ça glace les fesses  et rafermit les couilles ...que veux-tu ...on ne sait plus vivre !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord... La recette peut être connue et maîtrisée mais déboucher sur quelques surprises... Prends quelques tomates bien mures, un peu de basilic, huile d'olive, sel, poivre. Tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique et banal, non ?
> 
> A celà tu rajoutes un effleurement dans la nuque, des regards qui se croisent, de doux silences...
> 
> La fin n'est pas connue avant


oh que si, connue
_Cherie (e)soyons fous, après le trapeze cantonais  refaisons la brouette javanaise,  oublions les tomates_
--
ensuite c'est pillage de frigo en mode "pas de chichis" et retour  
ou
 autre option pas mal
 sortir  pour un grignotage dans un petit restau 
( après ce genre de choses,  c'est parfois très interessant, on est fatigués un peu dans  les nuages il y a comme un autre niveau de perception, y compris gustatives, entre semi brouillard et hypersensibilité moelleuse, c'est assez agréable)

Mais pourquoi donc je pense à João César Monteiro, là maintenant?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pas que. Moi, cuisiner, ça me donne envie de b...



D'où ta réputation sur cette célèbre sauce blanche dont tu refuses de livrer le secret depuis des années...:mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord... La recette peut être connue et maîtrisée mais déboucher sur quelques surprises... Prends quelques tomates bien mures, un peu de basilic, huile d'olive, sel, poivre. Tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique et banal, non ?
> 
> A celà tu rajoutes un effleurement dans la nuque, des regards qui se croisent, de doux silences...
> 
> La fin n'est pas connue avant



Je te l'accorde, il y a mille et une formes de coïts pouvant survenir après. Mais il y a un moment où il faudra bien enlever les assiettes et manger à même l'autre...






> Si tu pouvais passer dans mon bureau, faut qu'on parle :love:



Celle-là, chérie, on me la déjà faite. C'est pas dans ton bureau, c'est sous ton bureau, que tu voudrais que j'aille. Et en plus je parie que tu me diras de pas parler la bouche pleine.




Amok a dit:


> D'où ta réputation sur cette célèbre sauce blanche dont tu refuses de livrer le secret depuis des années...:mouais:



Je fais de la cuisine taoïste. Je suis très avare sur la sauce blanche, ça fatique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> enlever les assiettes et manger à même l'autre...


 
et jouer au golf sur nombril avec les tomates cerises ou les petits pois en criant "_si c'est Daucy j'y vais aussi_" ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te l'accorde, il y a mille et une formes de coïts pouvant survenir après. Mais il y a un moment où il faudra bien enlever les assiettes et manger à même l'autre...



C'est comme : ne pas oublier de crier "Timber!" après. Je parle pour moi, mais il y a déjà eu des accidents, en phase post erectile.  :rose:


----------



## estomak (23 Juillet 2008)

c'est un vrai sauna, cette discussion!


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sans en faire une tartine, ma transalpine chérie, je me permets de te faire remarquer que  ....Il y a mille manière de manger, et tu ne sais jamais à l'avance quelle est celle qui te fera grimper au rideau du palais.
> 
> *L'essentiel, c'est d'essayer*.




j'essaye mais pas encore trouvé et .... un peu ral bol de manger là :rateau:






Lila a dit:


> ...ahhhhh les vertus des fruits de mer ....:love:



lequels ? 
parce que mes derniers fruits de mer ont eu la vertu de m'envoyer a l'hopital


----------



## vousti (24 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'essaye mais pas encore trouvé



sinon a la japonaise..........a ras de terre  :casse:


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> lequels ?
> parce que mes derniers fruits de mer ont eu la vertu de m'envoyer a l'hopital




..... bah ....ça a  quand même fini au lit non ?


----------



## Chaïtan (24 Juillet 2008)

Excusez mon intervention qui risque de tomber comme un cheveu sur la soupe (un plat qui peut être tout aussi piquant qu'un autre ;-)) mais je voulais réagir quant à une phrase lue par ici bas. Et comme il s'agit d'amour je viens la mettre ici.


> toi que je ne connais pas encore , que nos chemins ne se sont pass encore croisé rends moi heureuse .... c'est tout ce que je te demande .


Je trouve ça énorme de demander à quelqu'un de nous rendre heureux/se. Le bonheur, être bien avec soi, c'est tout seul qu'on y travaille ! L'autre ne doit être là que pour le partager. A la rigueur, on lui demanderai de ne pas nous rendre malheureux/se mais il faut savoir aussi jongler avec les facteurs de l'amour. Que celui qui n'a jamais souffert proche de son être aimé me jette la première capote usagée. Car même si on ne souffre pas pour nous on souffre pour l'autre non ?! 
Bon c'est peut-être moi qui n'ai jamais vu de personnes équilibrées, ce qui fait que le sourire figé sur une tronche d'amoureux je n'y crois pas trop...mais bon bref, j'avais juste envie de ramener ma gueule un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Chaïtan a dit:


> les facteurs de l'amour.


 
Je suis le facteur de l'amour, j'apporte un gros paquet.


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2008)

Si on achète en gros c'est moins cher ?


(Et merci de nous rappeler que le Prince Charmant ne vit pas au pays des merveilles, Chaïtan :love: )


----------



## dool (24 Juillet 2008)

Et c'est à quelle heure la tournée ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

....:mouais:
...en fait l'amour se résume à : 

- une rêverie romantique pour les femmes
- une histoire de sexe pour les hommes .....

...bonnes vacances ...
et sortez couverts !!!!

PS : ya des capotes pour le coeur des femmes ?
(parce que nous c'est bon)


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2008)

Ma _commande _était moins romantique que chimique sur ce coup


----------



## dool (24 Juillet 2008)

Rha punaise je vais devoir revoir mon état civil....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Ouais...

Le rêve rose et éthéré pour les filles, le crac-boum-hue bestial pour les mecs, c'est ça ?

A force de coller ça dans la tête des gosses, on continue à produire des générations de déçus, de complexés, de frustrés...

La baise, c'est bien.
La baise c'est bon.
Mangez-en !

Et puis, c'est indiscociable de l'amour.
Et ça n'empêche absolument pas de rêver autour.


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> 
> Le rêve rose et éthéré pour les filles, le crac-boum-hue bestial pour les mecs, c'est ça ?



.......mais au fait ......qui éduque les garçons ??????? :rateau:

...mamaaaaaaaaan viens voir ...j'ai un truc à te dire 

PS : pour la baise tu as raison.....

...un grand poete a dit un jour ici : l'amour c'est de la tendresse avec des morceaux de sexe dedans ...ou l'inverse ( moi les yaourt aux fruits ).....


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2008)

vousti a dit:


> sinon a la japonaise..........a ras de terre  :casse:



je vois ...  Le Samouraï :love:

t'es plus souples depuis? 





Lila a dit:


> ..... bah ....ça a  quand même fini au lit non ?



non, le charmant medicin s'est limité a me piquer les fesses et ...m'envoyer a la maison :rateau:





Chaïtan a dit:


> Excusez mon intervention .... on lui demanderai de ne pas nous rendre malheureux/se ...



oui, vrai ... mais moi quand je ne suis pas malheureuse je suis forcement heureuse  




mado a dit:


> (Et merci de nous rappeler que le Prince Charmant ne vit pas au pays des merveilles, Chaïtan :love: )


me dis pas qu'il habite dans le sud quand meme ... pas envie de demenager


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vois ... Le Samouraï :love:


 
Le film avec Alain delon ?

Les gangsters, la mafia, l'honneur et tout et tout ?


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le film avec Alain delon ?
> 
> Les gangsters, la mafia, l'honneur et tout et tout ?



non, plutot un sympatique resto jap ave des jolies filles et du bon vin ....et où on mange au raz du sol


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> jnon, le charmant medicin s'est limité a me piquer les fesses et ...m'envoyer a la maison :rateau:




...tatata .....je n'en démords pas ...tout ça c'est l'effet des fruits de mer .....tu as fini au lit avec les fesses à l'air et  un beau mec qui te tripotait .....les faits sont là, le reste n'étant que point de vue, interprétation etc etc ......

 (qui a dit que j'étais de mauvaise foi)


----------



## Alex666 (25 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Si on achète en gros c'est moins cher ?
> 
> 
> (Et merci de nous rappeler que le Prince Charmant ne vit pas au pays des merveilles, Chaïtan :love: )



moins cher non mais tu éviteras les frais de port...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> moins cher non mais tu éviteras les frais de port...


peut etre mais probable augmentation des frais de por*cs

*


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> peut etre mais probable augmentation des frais de por*cs
> 
> *



J'avais pas osé la faire... :love:


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais pas osé la faire... :love:



..même pas pp77...alors imagine !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..même pas pp77...alors imagine !




Tu veux dire que moi aussi j'ai un humour foireux? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais pas osé la faire... :love:


rien ne me fait peur ( dans ce domaine)



Lila a dit:


> ..même pas pp77...alors imagine !





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu veux dire que moi aussi j'ai un humour foireux? :mouais:


nan , il veut dire que toi tu as encore un soupcon de sens de la décence* , alors que d'autres ( comme P77 ou P75 et autres)  l'ont perdu ou ne l'ont jamais eu

----
*quoique , quoique , il y eut une certaine chemise, hmmmm


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> *quoique , quoique , il y eut une certaine chemise, hmmmm



Oui, mais ça c'était du second degré...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais ça c'était du second degré...


Ma! E sicuramente, la classe , Aldo , la classe

moi je n'ai aucune classe
( sauf l'émission "la classe de Fabrice" en DVD, dont on fait de fébriles échanges  avec P77 )


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ma! E sicuramente, la classe , Aldo , la classe
> 
> moi je n'ai aucune classe
> ( sauf l'émission "la classe de Fabrice" en DVD, dont on fait de fébriles échanges  avec P77 )


:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid::affraid::affraid:


je t'ai dit : j'ai peur de rien


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Juillet 2008)

c'est la fin, c'est sûr cette fois :sick:


----------



## Lila (30 Juillet 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est la fin, c'est sûr cette fois :sick:



..encore un peu non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..encore un peu non ?


Rhaaaannnn non pas du P77 en prime... pitié


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Rhaaaannnn non pas du P77 en prime... pitié


M'enfin...
P77 est Grand, Parfait, Incompris
Etre incompris est le lot de pas mal de grands hommes

( ceci dit parfois, ca vaut mieux)


----------

